# MBTI and political views



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

INFP

Abortion

You shouldn't kill innocent people or potential people. I don't care if they are living in your body. 

Health care

Complicated. Very complicated. We need more health care and cheaper health care. I lean towards forcing people to buy insurance. It sucks to be sick. It sucks worse to be sick and have to pay a hundred thousand dollars. Let's take care of each other. We can't predict illnesses.

Economy

Balance the budget. Reduce spending and for heaven's sakes , reduce military spending. Regulate the banks. Limit the stock market as a form of picking winners and losers. Banks are better suited at allocating capital. 

Environment/Climate Change 

It seems to exist. Did we cause it? That's debatable. But overall I think we need to do our best to be good stewards of the earth and its resources. 

Death Penalty

I don't get worked up about this issue. I can see both sides. It is proven that the death penalty decreases murder and that increasing executions decreases death in general. There better be airtight proof though. At the same time, I certainly understand why people think you shouldn't kill people (see number one.) 

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid -- 

I don't believe in welfare in this country when there are people starving and dying of disease in Africa, Afghanistan, and Bangladesh. I think if we want to redistribute income that that is where it should go. Starving people in the Sudan concern me more than obese people in America.. Not judging the obese. A healthy lifestyle can be tough, but it is attainable. Those that are starving would change that if they could.

As per immigration, I believe the mantra on the Statue of Liberty about huddled masses and whatnot. 

As far as wars go, we should fight less. Iraq, Vietnam, and Korea =bad ideas. Preventing humanitarian disasters however =good idea. 

Gay marriage-- 

Let's just live and let live. I personally think that homosexuality is a sin. But from a Christian perspective, in the United States, straight sex is a lot bigger problem than gay sex. And everybody and their sister down at the local church aren't up in arms about that. I think that there shoudn't be special rights and tax codes etc. for those that are married. If you can find a religious institution that will sanction your marriage, have at it. 

Separation of church and state

Yes. But in a limited sense. The state should in no way be taxing churches or ordained ministers. Rick Warren shouldn't be able to make laws. However, he can tell his people how to vote until he is blue in the face. And he should if he believes that his faith requires voting a certain way. The President should be able to pray. Teachers should be able to tell their students what they believe. People should be able to pray whenever and wherever they deem it appropriate. The First Amendment as stated please. 

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)

These are matters for each local community to decide on.


----------



## cocoabean (Jan 2, 2013)

*Abortion:* I'm not a fan, to put it simply. I also have to acknowledge that in cases of pregnancy, empathy and sympathy are two different points of view entirely. It's hard to have a standing opinion on something so massive, _especially_ when you haven't been in that situation. There are so many angles to examine concerning the matter. Personally, I believe that [ideally] the decision should be between two parents, and a doctor who is willing. I think that there should be more information and options presented, and that abortion should be a last resort. In the cases of medical emergency/sexual assault, I believe an abortion should come with mandatory therapist sessions in the time following the procedure. I'm pro-choice, but I have a lot of reservations concerning the matter. As an aspiring doctor, I feel as if I should avoid OB/GYN at all costs simply because I never want to have to give one.
*Health Care:* It should be available to everyone, and the most basic form should provide all the necessities with a little "wiggle room". In an ideal society, no one would be turned down because of monetary issues. I do believe people should have options when it comes to their family/healthcare. For example: A family that is loaded might have a private plan that covers everything necessary, but also offers coverage for dermatology/cosmetic plastic surgery. A family that is dirt poor wouldn't have the option of a nose job... but if someone needed an emergency surgery or an organ transplant, it should be attainable.
*Economy: *I believe that I have a lot to learn, and that I need to continue to educate myself about the economy before I vote for the second time. Everyone should pay taxes reflective of the amount they take in.
*Environment/Climate Change:* I believe if STEM programs were expanded upon in public/private schools, we could reach a point where the next generation is knowledgeable enough to begin to make a positive change, end of story.
*Death Penalty:* I favor the idea of a life in solitary confinement.
*Immigration/Foreign Aid:* It really does seem as if the country I am a citizen of presents this idea of always wanting to help other nations to the point where it becomes subconsciously embedded. Ideally, yes, everyone should be welcome. Since that is neither safe nor practical, however, I believe the immigration process needs to be reformed so poorer individuals have a chance.
*Gay marriage:* Love is love. Religious institutions should not be forced to alter their beliefs, and everyone does not have to agree with it... but the answer is simple. If you don't like gay marriage, don't get gay married.
*Separation of church and state:* This is a grey area, even for me. I respect all religions, but I think they don't belong in schools or in the line of direct government decisions.
*Civic libertarianism: *Look, I'm all for free spirits/bohemian souls. In an ideal society, crime wouldn't be an issue, and all of this stuff would be gravy. You want to walk around without a shirt, or make money with your body? Go for it. However, because of gangs, sex trafficking, and taking advantage of minors, rules are needed. If drugs were legal, gangs would have to alter, and ultimately they would be easier to control. If prostitution were legal everywhere, then I believe a system to register as a prostitute after a thorough medical and background check would be necessary. Ultimately, I don't consume drugs, and I never intend to. I don't have an opinion on gambling. I don't like the idea of women walking around topless or being prostitutes. That being said, I respect the idea of others seeing it differently.


I'm honestly not sure where this places me on a political map. I'm just an opinionated ENFP, I guess?


----------



## agranulatedhyphen (Dec 7, 2012)

*What is your type and what are your political views?* INTJ. I consider myself Independent, though I've tested from center-right to far left in the past. Honestly, I care more about the truth than what group I should follow.

*Do your dominant functions (or being an extrovert/introvert) play a role in why you believe what you do?* In a sense, yes, though functions are not a reliable way to predict political leanings.

*I've read that introversion, intuition, feeling and perceiving all correlate with liberalism, extroversion, sensing, thinking and judging correlate with conservatism and introversion, intuition, thinking and judging correlate with libertarianism, why do you think this might be?* We have abbreviations for those - they are INFP, ESTJ, and INTJ. Whoever wrote what you read was probably thinking of John Lennon, Jerry Falwell, and Ayn Rand. I don't think these correlate with views themselves, but rather why they have said views.

*Abortion* - Undecided on legality. Ideally, it should only happen if the mother's life is in danger and/or during the first trimester. Some of the rhetoric I hear in favor of abortion skirts too close to eugenics for comfort. This isn't about what a woman can do with her body because there are two bodies involved. Additionally, we can take steps to reduce the occurrence of abortion, and a good way to do that is through comprehensive sex education.

*Health care* - Undecided. Skeptical of government health care, though the implications of for-profit health care are also somewhat disconcerting. Ideally, health care ought to be more about cures and prevention than treatment, but thanks to the FDA and Big Pharma, the US doesn't have a system that's particularly conducive to this...

*Economy* - Not an economics buff by any stretch, but a good economy should be based on a sound, honest monetary system. The Federal Reserve is not a sound or honest monetary system. There should be no such thing as "too big to fail." The 2008 bailout fixed nothing, and if the US ever has this problem again, we should do what Iceland did and let the bastards go.

*Environment* - We should be constantly striving for energy that is cleaner, cheaper, and more efficient than what we have now. The private sector should be unhindered in any endeavor of that nature.

*Climate Change* - It's not just the earth that's heating up, it's the whole solar system. The overall temperature of the planet has been rising and falling naturally for millions of years. Our efforts should be focused more on adapting to the changes than trying to regulate our way out of them.

*Death Penalty* - I am against the death penalty.

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid* - The arguments I usually hear against multiculturalism tend to be fear-based. I believe that culture can regulate itself; multiculturalism should never be forced. As transportation technology advances over time, international borders will begin to matter less. I'm not against foreign aid, though keeping our own house in order should take priority.

*Gay marriage* - Define marriage. If we're talking about a religious sacrament, then government shouldn't be involved in that decision at all. I would support civil unions, however. Ultimately, you can't stop what happens between consenting adults in private settings without violating their right to privacy.

*Separation of church and state* should be absolute.

*Prostitution - *Immoral and degrading in my view, but again, you can't stop what happens between consenting adults in private without violating the right to privacy. In Victorian London, there were more prostitutes per capita than any other time in that city's history. If we want to reduce prostitution, we must address attitudes concerning the body and sexuality, and possibly economic opportunity as well.

*Legalization of drugs* - Drug use and addiction must be treated as a health issue, not a criminal issue. At bare minimum, decriminalize marijuana, legalize hemp. There are currently many drugs more harmful than marijuana that shouldn't be legal but are.

*Gambling* - Kind of a stupid idea to be honest, but I see no reason why it shouldn't be legal among adults.

*Women being allowed to be topless in public* - Women should have the right to go topless anywhere a man has the right. Standards for decency of dress have nothing to do with human nature; body parts are only indecent if we make them that way.


----------



## eneq (Jan 17, 2013)

*Abortion
*Definitely Pro-Life. Once the Baby's heart is beating, it is murder

*Health care*
Government should have no role in health-care. Health care should be privatized, to help promote competition which leads to a better product. I do, however, think there should be more available for the people that are truly poor. As for what the answer to that problem is, I have no idea. 

*Economy*
Laizzes-Faire (however you spell it). 

*Environment/Climate Change*
I feel like this is overrated. There are way more pressing issues that climate change. 

*Death Penalty*
For. 

* Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid*
Against. I'm for LEGAL immigration in the US. As long as you come here through the appropriate channels, I'll help you try and better your life. However, if you come here illegally, you're taking away from my chance to succeed and you're stealing from the government. I also think that the US should be a global force. We should help another nations in distress.

*Gay marriage*
I really don't know. I've tried coming up with a view on this, but I just have no idea.

*Separation of church and state*
For. In fact, I really don't know anyone that is for this. In today's world with so much diversity, you can't have a national religion. It is a really broad topic though

* Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)*
Prostitution - No
Legalization of drugs - No
Gambling - Yes
Women being allowed to be topless in public - No


----------



## Juggvard (Feb 9, 2013)

*Abortion:* Pro-choice.


*Health care:* Universal health care.


*Economy:* Mixed economy.


*Environment/Climate Change: *Yes, and like good a Native American proverb goes, _"We do not inherit the earth from our ancestors, we borrow it from our children."_


*Death Penalty:* No.


*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid:* Yes.


*Gay marriage:* Yes.


*Separation of church and state:* Absolutely.




Left leaning.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Politics are way too sticky to be neatly organized by type, I've found. But..... ENTP, just in case you know 


Abortion

I'm all for Roe vs. Wade style legalization. This is not much to do with my own opinions, and part of a much much bigger problem at hand that people are afraid to tackle, so they pick on the very simple very controversial side effect within it.

Health care

Needs an epic overhaul...... goal is to work towards universality, swiftness, and constant progress in the capacity of both the workers and technology. _Emphasis is on all three of these_.

Economy

There are far too many jobs unfilled while so many people are unemployed. There are major problems within the structure of businesses and of education that need to be tackled to fix this.

Environment/Climate Change

While the space program is running so far behind, let's keep the planet going as long as we can by getting some of those unemployed people to work on fixing it.

Death Penalty

Expensive, excessive, and irreversible. Nothing is ever that certain. Big no.

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid

Borders are an outdated concept..... the sooner we can get rid of them the better. Things are far too complicated to comment on before that though.

Gay marriage

The process of marriage and the process of being recognized to have certain legal distinctions as a couple need to be separated once and for all. Until that happens though, we will need to have gay marriage and have all this unnecessary drama about it.

Separation of church and state

.....should really go without saying. 

Civic libertarianism)

Prostitution- there's nothing inherent about it that needs to be illegal..... the unfortunate side effects of it can be best dealt with by legalizing and regulating it.

Legalization of drugs- needs to be dealt with as a public health issue not a legal matter, legalize all and tackle the roots of the hard drug scene.

Gambling- again I don't think this should be a legal issue.

Women being allowed to be topless in public- should be legal within reason........ I'll be passing on it though.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

*INFP
*

*Abortion:* Womens choice. 

*Health Care:* Free health care. Health should be a human right. 

*Economy:* Abolish it. It's a irrational, reductionist, alienated, exploitive and destructive way of organising production. 

*Environment:* Save it to any cost. We are all dependent on a healthy life-affirming environment. We are life, we need it. 

*Death Penalty:* Against.

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid:* These are all totally different topics. I'm not sure about multiculturalism. I'm not necessarily for or against it. I'm pro-internationalism and anti-imperialism. And I believe that people have the right to migrate freely. Foreign aid is good but unsufficient. 

*Separation of church and state:* Secularism, yes! 

*Gay marriage:* I actually think it's up the the churches, separation of church and state also goes the other way. But yeah, I totally support it. 

*Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public)*: I'm for strong personal freedom. I don't think any person should be punished for being a prostitute, drug user, being topless in public etc. 
But I don't believe that things like prostitution, drugs (in general) and gambling are good things that we should have social institutions (such as markets for example) to promote.

*Political/social ideology in general: *I see myself as a communist in the spirit of Karl Marx. I'm strongly anti-state, anti-market, pro-freedom, pro-egalitarianism and pro-humanism.


----------



## AdamDG (Feb 26, 2013)

ISTJ
abortion- pro-choice, I don't like it but I feel outlawing it violates basic freedoms 
Health care- should not be state run (Obamacare is already bankrupt)
Economy- capitalism 
Environment- the Earth goes through cycles of heating and cooling but humans do affect it, I do support alternative energy but mostly for energy independence. 
Death penalty- only for truly heinous crimes. 
Gay marriage- pro, the government should have no say in marriage. 
Separation of church and state- YES!!!!
civil liberties- generally pro
I consider myself to be a moderate republican or libertarian.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm an INFJ. *

Abortion* - Women should have their own choices regarding to their pregnancy, whether others believe that it is ok or not. Personally, I see a fetus as a live being, but comparing to a full born baby, it is just a group of cells that is not aware nor can feel pain. Thought I'm talking about a fetus on its first months of course. Personally I wouldn't want to abort, unless my health or its health is seriously affected, or if it's from rape.

*Health care* - I think that government supported healthcare is an important thing, even if the financial support is just partial. So that the poorer can have access to it as well.

*Economy* - I'm not knowledgeable in this area. Thought I think that there should be a limit to how much we pay for taxes. Currently in Portugal, they are demanding too much money from the citizens... It's almost 1/3 of the salary for the social security and government!! What's worse is, not only we citizens have to pay it, but also coz the government elements themselves receive too much, then they can just retire after very few years of work and receive a lot, and then money is badly wasted and by corruption.

*Environment/Climate Change* - We should be aware and save the resources, as well as support groups that can analyze and propose solutions for the planet's current state.

*Death Penalty* - Honestly, part of me supports it and part of me doesn't. What if someone is innocent? But then I don't like to think that someone is living free after killing dozens or even hundreds of people. 

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid* - If the country can support its own people plus more people, then it's actually a good thing to help more people and provide them chances of living decent lives. But the country shouldn't bring more people in otherwise, as getting too many people on the same boat when the boat is not even big enough will only make it sink.
Here at Portugal, many immigrants of certain ethnicy were granted free houses, yet they might end up jobless and resort to crimes to sustain themselves. This is not about ethnicy, any ethnicy would do that if they need to survive after all. That is why if the country cannot even properly sustain them nor their own people, it's better to not bring them in so that it wouldn't make things worse.
I'm an immigrant, thought I'm self sufficient and I have a job and contribute to taxes.

*Gay marriage* - Yes, why not? I don't see why not, just because 2 people are of the same sex.
*
Separation of church and state* - YES.
*
Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)* - It depends. Laws system, however flawed it currently is, is intended to protect people against each other. Maybe in an ideal world where no proverty and survival conflicts exists, we don't need restrictions, but currently I wouldn't want to see total freedom.
If prostitution being legal can help these women and protect them then I'm for it. Prostitution would always exist no matter what anyways. But I wouldn't approve of drugs, unless they are light ones. I certainly wouldn't want my future kids to easliy access heroine and suddenly they become addicted. It's easy to get addicted I guess, and then it can destroy them.
Gambling is ok I guess. I came from a place where gambling is just a normal thing.
women being topless... I guess that after a few generations of legalizing it, people would actually not make a big deal about it and men probably wouldn't be as reactive, thought in this moment it can be dangerous for women. But it would be nice if people can feel more comfortable with their bodies.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Abortion *No*

Health care *Yes*

Environment/Climate Chang *I would help the planet to avoid potential problems*

Death Penalty *No*

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aids *Yes*

Gay marriage *Yes but I'm contrary to homosexual adotion*

Separation of church and state *Yes*

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,) *​No*


----------



## Cool Jellybeans (Feb 21, 2013)

Interesting post, I've always wondered this myself. I am an INFP and do not belong to a party. If anything I consider myself a Constitutionalist. I believe in a limited government as prescribed by the US Constitution; that it is the supreme law of the land.

Abortion: Woman's choice but I'm morally against it.

Health care: Should be affordable but no real answer on how to make it affordable.

Economy: Low taxes & less spending

Environment/Climate Change: I support the preservation of forest & lower emissions but am disillusioned with the current climate change environment movement and the politicized nature of it. 

Death Penalty: Morally against it but support it in rare extreme cases

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid: Yes.

Gay marriage: I support it.

Separation of church and state: I do no believe that there should be any kind of law against the expression of it. 

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,): I am against them

State your opinions regarding the above and/or your political/social ideology in general.


----------



## DaRick (Jan 24, 2013)

*What is your type and what are your political views? *

I'm an INFP. However, I lean slightly towards the right, but still consider myself a swing voter if the technically leftist party is more competent than the technically right-wing party (was the case for much of the 80's but the main leftist party here these days is unpopular ATM and rightly so).

*Do your dominant functions (or being an extrovert/introvert) play a role in why you believe what you do? I've read that introversion, intuition, feeling and perceiving all correlate with liberalism, extroversion, sensing, thinking and judging correlate with conservatism and introversion, intuition, thinking and judging correlate with libertarianism, why do you think this might be?
*
Maybe there is a correlation, but correlation doesn't equal causation. IOW, people may gravitate towards certain political persuasions because of upbringing or circumstances, etc. Besides, as an Fi, I consider myself an individualist - I certainly won't be going leftist just to create some utterly fake camaraderie with other INFP's. 

*Abortion
*
Mostly against, except where the child and/or the mother will die. When abused, abortion can easily lead to eugenics; an utterly sickening concept. Also, should we not consider the right of the unborn child to...well, _be born_?

*Health care
*
Mostly privatised, with subsidies/vouchers for the poor. Universal health care in my state is a complete joke.
*
Economy
*
There is no perfect choice here, but IMO a largely capitalist economy with some socialist trappings (i.e - maintaining a manufacturing base for less skilled workers so unemployment rates don't get too high, employers don't become overly advantaged by a surfeit of job seekers among that class and job centres aren't overwhelmed + welfare for those who _legitimately_ have trouble finding work) would theoretically work. Bailing out bankers is _not_ capitalism; it never has been (although there is admittedly a case in protecting the savings of people who invest in big banks, i.e - most of the population). 

*Environment/Climate Change*

I'm big on preserving certain areas of wilderness + preserving old buildings (they can make a city look more refined) + protection for endangered species in particular. That being said, cruelty to animals _in general_ should have enforced jail time over several years.

I'm not sold on whether climate change is actually a threat or not - it has occurred throughout history and the idea of the earth getting cooler would scare me more than the earth warming up, anyway (not that either would frighten me greatly). Besides, wasn't the Medieval Warm Period a touch warmer than the present period (in Europe anyway)? 

*Death Penalty
*
Irrelevant in my country, but the Ted Bundy's of the world richly deserve to be executed. It should be an option for really serious crimes.

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid*

I loathe the idea of multiculturalism as it's practiced in Europe and even my country. All it seems to do is breed alienation among different groups of immigrants rather than engendering loyalty towards the host country (which is what I'd want if I was running a country).

Internationalism = globalisation. I think globalisation is beneficial insofar as it encourages free trade between nations - indeed, countries with a fair amount of economic freedom tend to be wealthier than those that lack such freedom. I'm leery about globalisation with regards to spreading the Anglosphere's culture, which I think is flawed in a number of ways.

Immigration = Pro to a limited extent. Make sure you only let in skilled workers who can fill shortages; don't adopt an open-borders policy like the UK has. All it does is disadvantage your domestic citizens (who too often can't go the other way because every country has different policies regarding this - besides, if you can't get money then finding work elsewhere would be more difficult anyway).

Foreign aid = Too much foreign aid is being given to third-world governments that siphon it off. Reduce the aid and link it to the country's level of corruption/economic freedom/democratic status. Then you'll get more bang for your buck - or better yet, just parachute it directly to the people. What are these countries going to do? Shoot the planes down? Yeah, good luck with that. Besides, charity begins at home anyway. No point obsessing over the starving African children if people are starving to death in your country. 

*Gay marriage*

This is an illogical feeling, but homosexuality makes me feel physically ill (up front, I treat gays like everyone else though). I've no issues with gays living together or anything, but I'm uncomfortable with the notion of gay marriage.

*Separation of church and state
*
Obviously. Does anyone here _really_ want to live in an Islamic state?

*Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)*

Prostitution should be legal, but also regulated, with workers and 'johns' being tested. One can only imagine what would happen otherwise.

I see no problems legalising marijuana, but drugs like cocaine and heroin are obvious no-nos. 

Gambling should be legal; people should also be educated about its dangers.

Women being allowed to go topless in public: those are the ones you probably don't want to marry, so let's go for it! :laughing:

Seriously though, does this include beaches or what?


----------



## GraphicallyAlex (Jul 23, 2010)

*What is your type and what are your political views? *
I'm an INFP, and the more I research, the more conservative I become. 

*Do your dominant functions (or being an extrovert/introvert) play a role in why you believe what you do?*
Yes, as a Fi-dom, morals are important to me, as are fairness and justice. Si helps with the researching and probably increases my sense of caution around abrupt change. Ne led me to believe I could be wrong when I was a liberal. And Te... although I'm very unorganized in my life, I do see value in the government and society being organized. 
*
I've read that introversion, intuition, feeling and perceiving all correlate with liberalism, extroversion, sensing, thinking and judging correlate with conservatism and introversion, intuition, thinking and judging correlate with libertarianism, why do you think this might be?* 

I think you're wrong because I'm INFP and a conservative  

The simple answer is one is (naturally) more organized on the inside, and one is more organnized on the outside, and Tjs are more socially liberal than Fjs usually., and they are less likely to buy bullshit. (sorry if that was un-PC)

*Abortion:* It's VERY morally wrong, at it's basic level, you are sacrificing someones life for your own convenience. A woman's right to choice is a woman's right to have sex with a man she doesn't want to have kids with... That being said, I think it's morally acceptable if the woman was raped, or if the pregnancy is complicated to the point of life and death. Because you can't necessarily make laws to make sure it only happens in those circumstances, it should be legal, but, morally, it's usually completely wrong, especially with adoption as a third option. 

*Health care:* It might work in other countries, but personally I think in america socialized medicine would be very gross and expensive and inefficient. But I think it should be decided on a state by state basis. With this one, I think it depends on the people. 

*Economy:* Lower taxes... but again state by state. Get rid of regulation on small business, and regulate corporations more harshly. Make it gross to be a corporation, and nice to be a small business. 
*
Environment/Climate Change: *I think "Climate change" is bullshit. With Water, oil, blah blah blah... science should work on better solutions. biodegradable plastics, find a way to convert sea water, nuclear power, ect. 

*Death Penalty:* Yes, but only in the case of murder. I think it's just. When a person is murdered what do they lose? Everything... 

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid:* Yes, as long as it's legal. With illegal immigration, i think it's unfair to let them cut in line when there are legal people trying to get into the country. You need to make sure that people can support themselves when they come in... I just think it's a fricken country, not a nightclub. 

*Gay marriage:* Unless if its undoubtably proven that people are born gay and that they have absolutely no choice in the matter, then no. (but again, state by state)

*Separation of church and state: *Yes, but only because it is so open to interpretation. I don't think everyone has to pretend to be agnostic when they get behind the voting booth either... Religion shapes your world view, and you should be able to vote based on your world view. 

*Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,): *It doesn't sound like that great of an idea... I'd be more for it if I didn't have to pay for thier health care, or the fact that they can't hold a job. Basically, if I don't have to pay, then its okay. (lol cheesy rhyme)

*State your opinions regarding the above and/or your political/social ideology in general. *
I believe in federalism, I think people like different things, and the only real problems that arise, are when one group of people try to push thier views on everyone.... (cough liberal democrats, cough) The federal government (in the US) should be as libertarian as possible (which means it's only functions would be to protect us, and regulate interstate commerce...), and the state can be whatever the people want. Most of these issues are so debateable that you can't really know, Political idealogies are like diets, if you mix them up they don't really work anymore. If all the states were more seperate, we could have a quantifiable way to see which government is the best, but I think in reality, it depends on the group of people in question. 

Because of this I'm republican, I think they believe in the federalist constitution more and defend it more, as long as they aren't bribed into funkyness... which you have to look out for. Honestly I believe liberal democrats are wrong on virtually every issue, but only because they are so indiscriminate that all they end up doing is fighting for evil, against good. If they could just get their heads out of their asses and fricken judge one thing as better then another thing, I could see what they see, and we could talk things through, but until then... ugh...


----------



## DandyAndCheese (Nov 16, 2012)

*What is your type and what are your political views? *

ENFP, Socialist/Communist/Libertarian.

*Do your dominant functions (or being an extrovert/introvert) play a role in why you believe what you do? *

No, but type and political views probably correlates.
Though Ne is all about possibilities, so it's probably why I have so much utopist views.

*I've read that introversion, intuition, feeling and perceiving all correlate with liberalism, extroversion, sensing, thinking and judging correlate with conservatism and introversion, intuition, thinking and judging correlate with libertarianism, why do you think this might be?*

I'd say that intuitive people probably generally like to go further in their reflexion than sensing people, who might go, very stereotypically, OH MY GOD I'M PAYING TAXES = I'M LOSING MONEY!!! (But that is very stereotypical, and I know it, sorry.)

Providing services to society with parts of your own money or putting yourself in others shoes about their opinion and letting them live is something that takes into account others, and their feeling, not only numbers and data and one's own way to view things, which is probably why F correlates to liberalism.

J like order, and change always comes with disorderliness, and that is probably why it's linked to conservatism.

I have no idea about the E/I correlations


*Abortion *- Contraception, ideally, but it should always be legal, of course. 

*Health care* - Private clinics, that give acces to Public hospitals. This way hypocondriacs do not engorge the system, but everyone that has a disease can get treated for free.

*Economy* - 100% nationalised. Big investements in local small bussinesses. When they become to big, mandatory buy by the government. A business can't legally be bought by a foreign investor. Taxes raised drastically, especially on the rich. Max salary. Way higher minimum wage. The top 20% should not be doing more than about 5 times the lowest 20%.

*Environment/Climate Change* - There is climate change (duh). Investments in green businesses that will also be economically durable. Trying to not relate on oil as much as possible, but still extracting and selling the one on our soil.

*Death Penalty* - Illegal. Criminals of serious crimes (with 100% proof, less is not enough) should be exiled to a rule free island. Supervised so they don't escape, but they can do everything they want there, kill each other if they want. If they're sent there, it's that the've proven they can't live in our society, so let them live in a society of their own, we have no right to kill anyone. Death penalty is more costly than life sentence in jail, and raise criminality anyway.

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid*. Open on the world, but without denying a country's culture, identity. Foreign aid should be mandatory at least 5 % of each country's GDP should be put into a "World pool" and then redistributed. Regulated immigration with selection, like it is now.

*Gay marriage* - I don't care. Marriage should have no legal function. No marriages, no civil unions or whatever. If the churches don't want to marry gays, then it's their loss.

*Separation of church and state* - Yes. And I'm also against political parties. Ideally (though not achievable), we would have direct democracy. But abolishing political parties and only electing independants would greatly weaken the brainwashing machine that big organizations have.

*Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)* - You can do everything you want with your own body and possesions and with somone else if you have their consent.

*State your opinions regarding the above and/or your political/social ideology in general.*

Uh. Complete demilitarization. Peace <3.


----------



## Ketran (Mar 5, 2013)

INTP. I consider myself a left libertarian. I think it is interesting how INTPs in general seem to lean towards libertarianism. According to celebritytypes some of the biggest proponents of the free market were INTP, such as Adam Smith, Milton Friedman, and Friedrich Hayek. One of my best friends is an INTP libertarian.

When I call myself a left libertarian I mean I am suspicious of both government and business. For example some libertarians argue that the Americans with Disabilities Act is pointless because businesses would install wheelchair ramps without being forced to. I don't have as much faith in business as many of my fellow American libertarians seem to have.

Abortion - 1/3 of all pregnancies end in abortion. It's not practical to regulate this many abortions. It's also an affront to women's rights.

Health care - I don't know a great deal about health care. I need to learn a lot more.

Economy - Despite all of the hysteria I think the American economy does pretty well. Look at the Index of Economic Freedom for more examples of good economies. 

Environment/Climate Change - This is a real problem, although I am not sure what can/should be done to stop it.

Death Penalty - I hate the entire concept of a death penalty.

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid - These all sound like good things.

Gay marriage - Should be legal in every state. 

Separation of church and state - Should be taken a lot more seriously.

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,) - All for it.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

Personally, I see little correlation. I know people INFPs and INFJs who are hardcore conservatives. I think it's mostly based on experience, ie "How will this affect ME?" I feel like that if government were to become more conservative, I would be negatively impacted, so I think I am probably more liberal. I am INFP.

*Abortion:* I think it is acceptable for a female 18 years of age or older to receive an abortion if a fetal heart beat cannot be detected by vaginal ultrasound. Otherwise, it's probably murder. I support more family planning education, safe sex education as well as abstinence education for all people of all ages. 

*Health care: *I am so unsure. Yes, I think people should have universal healthcare, but I don't know any realistic strategies on this topic, so I have almost no opinion.

*Economy:* C'est quoi, ça?

*Environment/Climate Change: *I think it's a universal imperative to monitor human effects on the environment and prevent environmental damage as much as possible while still allowing for technological progress.

*Death Penalty:* I am undecided.

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid:* Culture is a false conception, so multiculturalism should not exist. Rather, humanity should have a unified, global system of value assumptions based on scientific inquiry, individual responsibility and empathy.

*Gay marriage:* It's acceptable.

*Separation of church and state:* It's essential. 

*Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public):* These are acceptable, except for the legalization of drugs excluding marijuana.


----------



## Orphan81 (Mar 10, 2013)

ENTJ
I have to call B.S on Extroversion or Introversion leading to any form of Liberal or Conservative mindset one way or the other. Both sides are littered with quiet introverted types, and loud mouths who can't stop talking (like me for instance).

As for thinking and Judging leading to Conservatism, its been my experience, and the experience of statistical correlation, that the majority of those who come from Academia (full of thinking and judging folk) land on the Liberal side of thinking (like me).

*Abortion
*Women's choice. No one with a penis should be allowed to make legislation which directly effects the uterus. A woman's body is her body.

*Health Care*
Should be a universal right covered by Taxes, just as The Police, Military, Public Works, and Firefighters are. The United States as the only post-industrial society without Universal coverage is barbaric.

*Economy*
Socialized Capitalism. Capitalism with strong regulations.. The likes which originally led to the United States having the largest middle class and lowest poverty rate for an Industrialized Nation. This means getting the hell away from the type of Capitalism we have now, which has resulted in the largest proportion of people in poverty for a post-industrial nation... and the second slowest movement among the economic classes across the world.

*Environment/Climate Change*
Should be protected and preserved. Research into alternative energy sources and clean fuels should be moving full speed ahead to get ourselves off of Oil as fast as possible.

*Death Penalty*
Should be abolished.

*Multiculturalism*
Should be embraced, and celebrated.

*Internationalism
*Should be heavily regulated to prevent exploitation of transitional societies.

*Immigration*
Should be an easy to understand process with multiple legitimate ways to enter, and allow ways for illegals to find pathways to citizenship without deportation.

*Foreign Aid*
Should be given in cases of international emergencies. Theoretically with a less exploitative global marketplace, Foreign Aid will be needed far less.

*Gay marriage*
Should be universally legalized.



*Civic **libertarianism* (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)
This is not Libertarian ideology. It is far left Liberalism, it includes those who ascribe to a Libertarian viewpoint and those like myself who find Libertarian ideology abhorrent. This is just called "Liberalism".

*Prostitution:* Should be made illegal, because we have yet to find any case where Prostitues are actually not being exploited by men. In a free society where women are not being used as sexual chattel for the economic benefit of men.. Prostitution could exist... But the number of prostitutes who are honestly and truly free and decide how they work, without a Pimp taking their earnings or deciding on what they do.. is in the far minority. I theoretically support the right for a woman to decide to sell the services of her body if she wishes... but in practicality it never happens with the woman fully in charge.

*Legalization of Drugs*
Marijuana should be decriminalized on all levels.
Meth, Cocaine and Heroin should remain illegal, but treatment should be the answer, not jail time for using.

*Gambling*
I have no opinion one way or the other.

*Women being Topless in Public.*
I fully support this, but it may just be because I'm a cis male.


----------



## Rennaker (Aug 18, 2012)

*Abortion*
Opposed to illegalization. I can understand certain groups of people being against abortion, but I think this is a religious and/or personal morality matter not a political matter. 

*Health care*
I totally support universal health care as its a fundamental right in today's society.

*Economy*
Generally free-market orientated but it depends on the country

*Environment/Climate Change*
Slightly more pro-climate, though their arrogance annoys me like tomorrow. No-one knows what will happen but its best to prepare for the worst. 

*Death Penalty*
Don't really care but slightly disapprove. 

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid*
Dislike multiculturalism and assimilation, prefer a mix of both. 

Approve of internationalism in the long run.

Immigration - support

Foreign aid - great for health/food but not a long term economic solution. Microfinance is better for economic development.
*Gay marriage*
I oppose the illegalization of gay marriage. I guess its the same as supporting gay marriage. But its more because I don't think this is a political issue (same as abortion).

*Separation of church and state*
For the separation of church and state. 

*Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)
*Don't care. If its illegal and I want to do it I'll do it anyway. If its not illegal and I'm against it I still won't. I'm totally supportive of free will - but the law doesn't need to represent free will, it represents a multitude of factors. 

*State your opinions regarding the above and/or your political/social ideology in general.
*Realist, pragmatist, fairly centrist. Liberal (in the classical sense, not left wing sense), but definitely not libertarian.


----------



## Delta Lead (Aug 13, 2012)

Abortion: Limited, in cases of rape, incest or a mother's life at risk, or the child being a vegetable, All other cases, No, sorry, it's not a question of rights, you had the right to not get pregnant before you had sex, once we start eliminating consequences then we start becoming careless. Plus i believe a child's right trumps an adult right. I'm all for equality of the sexes, but the right was thrown away, sex is not the common act it is made out to be. People make it common so they then decide to make it a simple matter of right, it has nothing to do with that.... You had the right to contraception, the morning after pill or not doing it. I'm not saying i will abstain, but i'll suffer any consequences, or really miracles. Sorry, you have many chances...

Health care: In Moderation

Economy: In Moderation

Environment/Climate Change: Fix It Now

Death Penalty: No, It is hard for me to fight my emotions, but at the end of the day mercy>justice.

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid: Depends......

Gay marriage: Who am i to say gays can't get married. Equality is important. (I'm Catholic too...)

Separation of church and state: Needs to work both ways, apparently government has issues following their own rules....

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,): No, except for prostitution, it's the womens choice, gambling is alright in moderation. Drugs, pot and cigarettes.... They can all go to hell. Get rid of the drugs and in 20-30 years no one will miss them.

State your opinions regarding the above and/or your political/social ideology in general. Independent/Moderate.


----------



## pastabomber (Feb 7, 2013)

Abortion
Should be leagal

Health care
Should be nationalized

Economy
There should be regulation of corporations

Environment/Climate Change
it exists

Death Penalty
I am not sure on this one

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid
Support it

Gay marriage
Hell yeah!

Separation of church and state
Hell yeah!

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)
Why not?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Ubuntu said:


> What is your type and what are your political views? Do your dominant functions (or being an extrovert/introvert) play a role in why you believe what you do? I've read that introversion, intuition, feeling and perceiving all correlate with liberalism, extroversion, sensing, thinking and judging correlate with conservatism and introversion, intuition, thinking and judging correlate with libertarianism, why do you think this might be?
> 
> Abortion
> 
> ...


I'm an INFP, and it is very likely that my type influences my political views by making me more likely to side with those who are vulnerable.

Abortion: against. I believe all living beings have a right to live without being harmed, neglected or killed, and this right takes priority over the mother's right to bodily integrity, even though both are important. One person's bodily rights end where another person's begin, and abortion is controlling someone else's body by destroying it against his/her will. All life is precious, whether human or animal, young or old, and should not be destroyed except when meaningful consent is possible and has been freely given without coercion. 

However, I also feel that abortion is a women's rights issue. More female babies are killed by abortion than males worldwide. It is often a symptom of a lack of support for women, or a product of external manipulation, and if more were done to eliminate the larger social problems women must face on a regular basis due to systematic oppression, abortion could be eliminated. Even if it were to be made illegal, the mothers should not be the ones punished for it, because they are all too often victims, themselves, and most would not willingly choose abortion if they had better support or other available options besides the usual two, which come down to a heartbreaking choice between murder and abandonment.

Health care: for. I believe the lack of equal access to health care contributes to economic and social inequality. Health should not be a privilege available only to those wealthy enough to afford it, because making it prohibitively expensive for the poor is just a modern form of eugenics that will disproportionately affect minorities and other oppressed groups who do not have equal access to economic opportunities.

Economy: I like the idea of a gift economy, personally, but maybe I'm being a bit idealistic.

Environment/Climate change: I think if veganism were the norm, many of the environmental problems we are currently facing would be less extreme. I think it is also important to focus on other ways of preserving the environment, because the earth belongs to all of us and no individual has a right to own it or destroy it regardless of his/her wealth or social status.

Death Penalty: against. I am a pacifist, and as such, I do not believe non-consensual violence is ever okay. I believe in a rehabilitative justice system rather than a punitive one.

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid: for. I believe all people are equal and should be allowed to go wherever they want. We should all help each other as much as possible as long as that help does not involve resorting to violence or using intimidation to gain control.

Gay marriage: for. I believe all people deserve to be treated with equal protection under the law, and should have access to the same opportunities.

Separation of church and state: for. I believe religion is a personal choice each individual must make. Religious expression should not be dictated or prevented by legal action unless a religion is being used as an excuse to violate other people's rights, which must be upheld without favoritism. 

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,): both. I believe hiring the services of a prostitute is an exploitative act that often causes economically challenged individuals, especially impoverished women, to feel cornered into having unwanted sexual contact in order to survive. It is a subtle form of sexual coercion, which is fundamentally wrong. Prostitution and pornography also turn sex into a commodity, encouraging objectification, which leads to gender inequality and hurts relationships. Being a prostitute should not be illegal, because harming oneself should be allowed, but hiring one should be, because exploiting others should not.

I believe all drugs should be legal, as should gambling. These are matters of personal choice, and as I stated, harming oneself should be allowed.

Public nudity should be allowed as a universal right for all people, because we have a right to do whatever we want with our bodies as long as we are not harming or exploiting anyone else.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

> Abortion


 Yes.



> Health care


A doctor should not be obligated to help you. However, they can if they wish to help you, regardless of wealth.



> Economy


Mixed/market economy.



> Environment/Climate Change


Yeah, there is more we can do.



> Death Penalty


I'm torn on this one. I think about who decides this and what makes them worthy, they aren't a god. However there are people that I just would not care if they were to die.



> Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid


Torn, I don't believe one should be bound to land because of their government. However, there is disease that may come with people that should be kept where it came from.



> Gay marriage


Yes.



> Separation of church and state


*Yes.*



> Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)


Torn on this one. It sounds good, but I in most cases dislike other people who support it.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Abortion - sure

Health care - sure

Economy - capitalism is good

Environment/climate change - honestly, the worlds been around for millions of years and has been through worse than whatever's going on now. Cleaner streets would be nice

Death Penalty - murderers deserve it IMO

Multiculturalism - It shouldn't be forced. Multi culturalism should just be something that happens naturally without propaganda. I will say though, a nation that is united culturally will work more cohesively than one that is multicultural.

Immigration aid - An ultimatum should be made for illegal immigration; make it so all immigrants who enter the US before a certain set date are legalized, and anyone after that date that comes illegally can be deported.

Gay marriage - yes


Separation of church and state - yes

Civic libertarianism - yes, to an extent.


----------



## Kagiri (Jul 20, 2012)

Abortion - Why not.

Health care - Duh... we didn't evolve and started bath houses, barbers, soap for nothing, we are programmed to want to live longer.

Economy - Honestly, it is a game, money has always been involved in wars, now, money is the war.

Environment/Climate Change - If i think that the human race can destroy a planet, i am under-estimating the eco-system, am i worried that human will not be able to adapt to the new environment, no, if we cant adapt we die.

Death Penalty - Yes, sometimes life imprisonment isn't enough to stop them.

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid - Why not, it is one global village now, its time for people look pass the physical differences

Gay marriage - Yes, no reason why they shouldn't be allowed

Separation of church and state - Never mix religion and politics...never....

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,) yes, yes, yes and YES if man can go toppless, so should women! although prostitution, use of drugs and gambling is legal in many parts of the world already

State your opinions regarding the above and/or your political/social ideology in general. No forced ideology, thoughts, religion, you choose on your own free will, you are not born into your social class or religion, you fight for what you want and believe in what you wish to believe in, the freedom to be greyish. but the moment you take away the right for someone to choose, then the victim has the same right to take away something of equal value, so if you steal someone's fortune, your fortune will be taken and no banks can hide, if you rape someone, then victim has the right to take the rapist's ability to rape. The greater the crime, the greater the price, the higher profile of the crime, the greater the punishment, if you are willing to give up your life for another life then you are welcome to try and take it. People are paid according to supply and demand, so if the world is dumb enough to pay an idiot billions of dollars for a stupid position then so be it.

The freedom to make any choice is what i dream of.


----------



## amuklewicz (Sep 23, 2013)

ENTP Here.
In general, I consider myself to be very far left and very libertarian. Ever hear of the political compass test? - I score usually around (-9, -9). I consider myself to be somewhere between the triangle of Anarcho-Communist, Socialist, and Syndicalist according to this picture:











The following answers will be very generic, at best.*

Abortion*
Allowable, but not preferable. I'd rather not be preventing life from ever flourishing from an embryo, but then again, an embryo does not feel or think - it is comparable to the steak that you eat out of Bob the Cow from western Kansas.

*Health care*
Universal Healthcare should be essentially thing. Something equivlant to what they have in Taiwan, except more all-encompassing, etc.

*Economy*
The economy and the means of production should be in the control by the people and by the working class. In Marxist philosophy, we might call this Communist/Socialist.

*Environment/Climate Change*
It's actually a thing - _it's an inconvenient truth. _Certain rules must be in place for in order society to change the trend of climate change, despite it being a naturally occurring thing.

*Death Penalty*
Never in any case, whatsoever.

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid*
In general, be as open as possible; the only race is the human race, blah, blah, blah. I'd be a strong supporter for the US of Europe, World Government-esque things, etc. Foreign Aid should be limited if economic pools and funds are limited, especially to countries that do not require it, especially in Europe. Howver, I do believe, for example, we should be sending aid to countries in sub-saharan Africa, like China is doing, in order to establish influence and friendship.
*Gay marriage*
Do it. Why not? Everybody deserves to do what they want...

*Separation of church and state*
Obviously. I consider myself agnostic, and although I just accept religion for what it is, it should never be a factor in political theory. (In most cases, it has to be, in retrospect).

*Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)
*Yep, especially that last part. Although, gambling is a rather exploitative practice. Depending on arbitrary feels, I would either outlaw it, or make it so it's somehow more favorable to the user and the consumer.


----------



## Olde Irish (Apr 5, 2013)

Abortion - I am a guy, don't care either way.

Health care - all for it, if it is efficient.

Economy - so bad it can't be saved

Environment/Climate Change - planet is fine, humans might be in trouble

Death Penalty - expand it, and make it easier to convict them

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid - do it legally and above board

Gay marriage - they ain't screwing in my house, don't care.

Separation of church and state - keeps both from getting too corrupted or influential

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,) - fine by me

I am a moderate.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Abortion- I can see the reason for both sides, but if the mother can't take care of a baby, then abortion would be a logical choice.

Health care- Yup. 

Economy- I don't really know much about it.

Environment/Climate change- Don't screw things up. 

Death penalty- It's really pointless. 

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid- It should be a bit more flexible. 

Gay marriage- If a gay couple wants to get married, then it's their choice and their choice alone. It really doesn't affect anybody else. 

Separation of church and state- YES. 

Civic libertarianism- Why not? People should have choice in such matter. Whatever the consequences, it would be their own volition.

I'm a liberal.


----------



## occasus (Oct 21, 2013)

Abortion: I am a very strong pro-lifer. The only reason I can think of an abortion is acceptable is if the child will be dead at birth or both mother and child will die.

Health care: Universal health care. Thank God I live in Australia.

Economy: Left-wing economically. I absolutely detest the rampant capitalism that has taken control of the world, and believe that the more regulation the better. Businesses should safeguard their customers. I am not in favour of wide public ownership however. Private owned businesses ensure competitively.

Environment/Climate Change: Climate Change is real, influenced by humans, and needs to be stopped. We were given dominion over the environment, and I would not be surprised if God revokes that stewardship on the grounds of gross mismanagement.

Death Penalty: For rape, murder and any major crimes against children, the disabled and the elderly. And treason.

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid: I am a very firm Nationalist, so no. Each nation should belong to its people, to the exclusion of all others.

Gay marriage: No. I do not believe that homosexuals should marry or adopt children.

Separation of church and state: No. The teaching of Christ are the finest ways to govern a nation.

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,): Nope again.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Politically, I happen to be a left-leaning libertarian socialist. 

*Abortion*-I am a pro-choice, unless it's a late-term abortion. 

*Health Care*-Health care is an absolute necessity for everyone, thus a basic human right not deserving of elitist control. 

* Economy *- Regulated capitalism

* Environment/Climate Change *- I can't sympathize with bleeding-heart environmentalists who want to stop human industry all together. Instead, what I support is the finding of alternative energy sources such as solar power, wind power, nuclear energy, etc. etc.

* Separation of Church and State * Hell, yes! I am an atheist/agnostic, so this position only makes sense.

* Multiculturalism/Immigration * Race is an illusion created by our own evolutionary prejudices. I am all for immigration, just as long as we don't give special treatment to or discriminate against a specific group of people, because that, in turn, only plays and expands on prejudices. 

* Gay Marriage * Sure. Why not? 

* Civic Libertarianism * I guess I'm generally for it in moderation.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm liberal.*

Abortion* - I think personal responsibility plays a large part in abortions so I generally disapprove of abortions except in cases of rape, incest or if the baby were to be born with some debilitating defect. Otherwise, I see people who're in favor of abortions with no restrictions to simply be irresponsible.

* Health care* - Public healthcare seems to be less dysfunctional than private so I'll go with that.

* Economy* - Capitalist.

*Environment/Climate Change* - Generally in favor of regulations that preserve and protect the environment. As for climate change, it seems unavoidable for the time being but banning chemicals that're obviously destroying vital elements of the environment like CFCs is a good move.

*Death Penalty* - Undecided but I'm not opposed to the death penalty.

* Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid* - Multiculturalism and internationalism seem to be positives. I have no opinion on immigration and foreign aid though.

*Gay marriage* - Don't really care. I think denying gay couples the financial benefits of marriage is unfair but I otherwise don't think religious institutions need to recognize gay marriage.

*Separation of church and state* - Considering that these days the church seems to stand for regressionism, I'm in favor of separating church and state.

*Civic libertarianism* - Considering most of the examples listed create crime and destitution I'd have to say only in limited quantities and regulated with criminal laws to protect victims.


----------



## Canon (Mar 2, 2014)

occasus said:


> Abortion: I am a very strong pro-lifer. The only reason I can think of an abortion is acceptable is if the child will be dead at birth or both mother and child will die.
> 
> Health care: Universal health care. Thank God I live in Australia.
> 
> ...


The polar opposite of this, except health care, and perhaps economy and environment.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

I find amusing that some people support abortion but deny the death penalty.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm ENFJ and I'd consider myself a moderate, in terms of American political parties a conservative Democrat (Think Jimmy Carter or Henry Jackson)

My opinions on those topics:


Abortion
I'm pro-choice

Health care
I don't see anything wrong with health care as it is

Economy
I believe in the role of government to rein in corporations and prevent economic crises that way. I also support a living wage. I find it sad that the Reagan administration completely destroyed working class values in the United States.

Environment/Climate Change
Big issue for me, I'm a huge supporter of development in renewable and clean energy.

Death Penalty
I'm anti-death penalty, I just look at European countries that attempt to rehabilitate criminals instead of punishing them or killing them and that seems like a much better system to me

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid
I support multiculturalism and immigration, I believe strongly in helping countries that are less fortunate and intervening militarily when it is necessary. 

Gay marriage
I support gay marriage.

Separation of church and state
Church and state should be separate. I'm not sure what else I could say on that.

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)
I support the voters having their say on this, personally I'm against the legalization of drugs and prostitution, but if it's what the voters want then I won't complain too much.


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

Abortion - Yes.

Health care - I don't know jack.

Economy - I don't know jack.

Environment/Climate Change - Work to fix it. How is this a actual issue? Wtf? :dry:

Death Penalty - Not yet clear on this one.

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid - Yes. All I've seen it do is help and mean development.

Gay marriage - Yes.

Separation of church and state - Yes.

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,) - Yes to prostitution, yes to legalization of most drugs, yes to legal gambling, no to naked boobies (maybe, unsure here still)


----------



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

Abortion - Personally don't like it, but its not my child so I keep my hands out of this issue.

Health care - Preferably privatized, or atleast let people keep their health plans if they indeed like it, while providing public to those without it.

Economy - Free Market, would make for one hell of a competition

Environment/Climate Change - I'm not too knowledgable on this issue, but if you can make something less harmful to the earth and still be profitable, why not.

Death Penalty - I'd usually say yes, though what haunts me at times is when I see innocent people getting mistakenly put on death row.

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid - Of course, I love food! Like stated earlier, let it happen naturally and not forced. Plus this results in a variety of people willing to work for you.

Gay marriage - Yes, it's their life, live and let live.

Separation of church and state - Yup, things would get too overpowered if it was the other way.

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,) - Sure why not do it all, just let them be responsible for an addiction.

My philosophy is summed up by Clint Eastwood "Leave Everybody Alone". Everyone has one life so let them enjoy it or screw it up in whatever way they wish, as long as it isn't harming someone else. Libertarian values but don't identify with a party.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

INFP from the United States. I was raised in a conservative household, but my views have definitely shifted away from that over time (pretty much as soon as I began thinking for myself ).

Abortion - I don't like the idea of it and would definitely advocate adoption first and foremost (since I believe having a difficult life is better than having no life at all). However, I would keep abortions legal up to a reasonable period, probably to where a fetus could be viable outside of the womb (so no partial-birth abortions or the like). Ultimately, I would say I'm pro-choice but anti-abortion.

Healthcare - I support public healthcare as long as it's quality care for everyone. However, I'm perfectly okay with people having their own private plans if they don't like what is offered to the public at large.

Economy - Free Market until people get out of hand (which hopefully they wouldn't). 

Environment/Climate Change - We should definitely work to preserve what little we have left of our forests, reefs, glaciers, etc., and policies should be implemented in order to aid this. I also think as far as energy goes we should wean off of nonrenewable sources like coal and oil as soon as possible and work towards finding methods that won't use up what we have here on earth.

Death Penalty - Against. I'm of the opinion that killing people to show that killing is wrong is hypocritical at best. 

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid - I think we should definitely help other countries when we can, but I think our primary focus should be ourselves until we've improved ourselves to the point where our country is respected instead of loathed by others.

Gay Marriage - Completely in support, no question. However, I think private institutions such as churches should be allowed to do what they want regarding weddings and such.

Separation of Church and State - I don't think we as a country should promote one religion over all others, so I support church and state being separate.

Civic Libertarianism (Prostitution, Legalization of Drugs, Gambling, Toplessness for Women) - I think all of these should be allowed. However, I think drugs should be regulated like alcohol, and privately-owned places should have the right to dictate whether or not toplessness is acceptable.


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

Abortion - I think more needs to be done to help prevent unwanted pregnancy in the first place and I think abortion is very unfortunate. I think it should be legal, but it is not a position I hold too strongly. Not exactly "pro-choice", but not really "pro-life" either. I'll just say that abortion bothers me enough to make me say "let's do everything possible to prevent it from needing to happen".

Health care - I think there should be universal healthcare. 

Economy - Not really sure what to say here. 

Environment/Climate Change - I think more needs to be done to protect the environment, whether or not climate change is happening (though I do in fact believe in climate change and that humans are responsible for a great deal of it). The environment should be protected and nurtured for its own sake, but it also makes sense to do this for the long-term human benefit. People think too much about instant gratification here, I think. 

Death Penalty - I don't think there should be a death penalty. I believe in punishment through jailtime and then rehabilitation. (Though I am also cautious enough to probably not release these people back into society. If they weren't rehabilitated properly, there could be horrible consequences) And I also believe they _they _need to face the consequences of their horrible crimes. 

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid - I don't know enough about this stuff. I'll just say that I welcome immigration and focusing on countries other than the U.S. If other societies need help, I think it's important to provide. 

Gay marriage - I'm very much a supporter of gay marriage.

Separation of church and state - Also very in favor of this.

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,) - Uhh, I don't seem to hold libertarian views much, but I will say I think those should be legal, minus maybe women being topless in public. Then again, I don't think it's very appropriate for men to be topless in public either. I don't really care that much, though. I think the places where it is appropriate for men to be topless (their own yard, the beach, maybe other places I'm forgetting), it should also be okay for women, even though it would make me quite uncomfortable. I also don't know how I feel about the legalization of drugs.


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm an ISFJ and I'd describe myself as a conservative.

Abortion - I'm against it in most cases (I could only really justify it if the life of the mother and the baby were threatened) and would describe myself as pro-life. There's no argument for supporting it, in my eyes. A mother who would willingly murder her child ... I can't fathom it. Of course, everyone has a right to choice... in this case, a choice was made to have sex, knowing that it may result in pregnancy, regardless of the preventative measures taken. The moment a woman becomes pregnant her body is shared by another being... it is the epitome of selfishness to claim otherwise.

Health care - I believe everyone should have health care.

Economy - Capitalism with some regulations and an emphasis on philanthropy and generosity. 

Environment/Climate Change - I believe climate change is natural, but that humans most certainly do affect their environment and it is stupid to hurt the world you live on. Going crazy about environmentalism doesn't help, but neither does utter carelessness. 

Death Penalty - I'm conflicted on this one. On the one hand, it is only just for murderous criminals to be executed. On the other... is it really our place to take their lives? I lean towards being for it, though, because there is a distinction between "murder" and "kill." 

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid - Lots of issues in one, here. Well. . . I haven't look into it enough to have an educated opinion.

Gay marriage - against. "Gay rights" are a lie. Everyone in this country (USA) has the same rights in the eyes of the law. What homosexuals are asking for are special privileges that go against everything that marriage really is.

Separation of church and state - No one should (or can be, really) be forced to believe in something they don't. . but stopping someone from voting with their conscience or their morals because the government is secular is wrong. I don't believe in a state religion but I'm for a religious state, if that makes sense.

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,) - Against, strongly against, against, against.


----------



## Theophania (Sep 7, 2014)

Abortion - Yes, I'm pro choice except for after the third trimester. At that point, it just seems too human to me, and you should have gotten rid of it by then if that's what you want to do. Unless of course the doctors find out the baby will be severely disabled, die, or cause you harm that they were unaware of two months ago. 

Health care- Everyone should have equal healthcare 

Economy All I know is this; stop shipping our jobs overseas! 

Environment/Climate Change- protect the environment at all costs. This is the only planet we have! 

Death Penalty- no- rotting in prison is a harsher punishment than death. Therefore, heinous people should have to suffer long years behind bars rather than relieving their souls through a gentle needle. 

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid -undecided

Gay marriage -Completely support it 

Separation of church and state- absolutely- but some people take it too far when they try to outlaw Christmas trees from shopping malls, eliminate the phrase "merry Christmas altogether" etc.

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,) -Absolutely not


----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

INTP and pretty much classic Liberal with a healthy helping of Civic Libertarianism

Abortion- Up to the woman, period. 

Health Care- Yes, public funded. If we have to bring insurance into it, then let people opt out ONLY if they are adults and sign waivers that say that even if they are dying on the street and are unconscious, or family or person enabled to make their medical decisions wants them to have treatment (unless paid for, in advance). People who think their strong convictions and clean living will mean they will never have any serious medical conditions, complain about having to pay for other people's medical care while more than willing to go to the ER on the taxpayer's dime when their 'immortality complex' doesn't pan out are irritating. Sorry, even 20 somethings break legs, get sick, get cancer, etc. 

Economy- My opinions on this are too long to put here. (Let's say my BS in Political Science included a 50 page paper on the history of the Glass-Steagall Act). In short, not a totally free market, not a totally government controlled one. Sensible regulations. 

Environment/Climate Change- That it is happening, that I think we should do something about it, and that, due to human greed, apathy and short sightedness, we won't do so in time to matter. Should lead for the Chinese proverb definition of 'interesting times'. 

Death Penalty- No. We can be wrong, there's no 'take backsies' on capital punishment, and it is almost always inequitably applied due to reasons that have nothing to do with the nature or severity of the crime, and everything to do with who did it, or to whom.

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid- Big category. I don't think any culture, political system, ethnicity, etc, is inherently better or worse. We can all learn from each other, and both technology and economics means we have to figure out how to interact with each other. 

Gay Marriage- Don't care. Honestly, as long as everyone involved is capable of legal consent and has given it (so, there go the pedophilia, bestiality, and 'marrying your car' comparisons), then they can do what they want. Don't think the government needs to be involved in religious rites anyway, I figure, give everyone 'Civil Unions', and let their clergy deal with what is or is not 'marriage'. 

Separation of Church and State- Absolutely. And everyone agrees...when the 'Church' that is proposed to be conflated with the State is not THEIRS. 

Civic Libertarianism- Honestly, I'd say make most of these legal, and regulate when necessary. (Health checks and make sure those participating in prostitution are of age and willing, for instance.) Honestly, I don't want to see ANYONE topless in public, but if we're to allow it, allow it for everyone.


----------



## linatet (May 2, 2015)

Did anyone notice a pattern? Otherwise the thread is not reaching its goal and we are not reaching any conclusion

INFJ
This is not the place to write a huge and elaborated post so in a nutshell
Abortion: should be legalized
Health care: free for all
Economy: emphasis on the private sector but the government has to control monopolies etc
Environment: should be protected but people are more important
Death penalty: nonsense. It doesn't even prevent crime and is absurd
Migration: the multicultural model is failing so we should be more selective on the immigrants we let in 
Gay marriage: I don't know why this is still a moral issue. Of course it should be legalized and equalized
Separation of church and state: see above. Of course!
Civic libertarianism: of course. Also the war on drugs is nonsense with a lot of terrible consequences. Women be allowed topless? Really? Heck they shouldn't be allowed or not allowed that, it's there freaking body, what's the problem?


----------



## acidosis (May 4, 2015)

I'm ISTJ.

Abortion: no, because I believe in human rights and scientifically speaking, human life begins at conception.

Health care: Publicly/taxpayer funded

Economy: a careful balance, with Keynesian policies used when needed

Environment/Climate Change: it obviously occurs, and we should do what we can to help. 

Death Penalty: perhaps, in certain situations.

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid: very few restrictions on immigration. Multiculturalism is a good thing.

Gay marriage: No. It is not my business what people do privately, but marriage should be defined as between one man and one woman.

Separation of church and state: definitely.

Civic libertarianism: not completely sure.


----------



## theWRAITH (Jun 3, 2015)

*Abortion *- starting off strong huh? this is one I have trouble with but I'd have to say it shouldn't be up to the state.

*Health care *- universal healthcare for every US citizen.

*Economy *-Anti-capitalism. Karl Marx is an economic prophet, and one day we will either be dead or socialists. This is where I am most politically opinionated. Because my opinion is based on facts and not emotion or religion. However the bible severely contradicts conservatism, and you're not even slightly in touch with your own spiritual values if you are a christian conservative.

*Environment/Climate Change* - I doubt it is man-made but it is real. Global warming? from what i've seen (haven't researched this much) but I'm pretty positive the world has concentrated heat and droughts like this every hundred years or so. Where I live (NC, usa) it's very hot humid summers, and dry winters with the occasional devastating ice storm. Also hurricanes hit our shores. So it's already really weird here.. 

*Death Penalty -* The simple fact that innocent people have been put to death, or even that it is possible is the only thing that makes me against this. I am for capital punishment on sexual assaults if severe enough, and proven without a doubt.

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid* - New cultures are refreshing, but like I said i'm from southern north america. I think my country is pretty awful sometimes, and our worldly presence bothers me. It made headlines yesterday that an unarmed Russian jet flew by a US aircraft carrier, because we were near their border in the black sea. If the tables were turned, the public probably wouldn't be notified and a fleet of aircraft woul be doing fly overs. We can't change the middle east, we are making it worse. I don't stand with Israel. Immigration, idk. it may be important but I have no opinion on it.

*Gay marriage* - Let'em gay.

*Separation of church and state* - church and state should be completely separated and play no part in any law other than hate crimes. 

*Civic libertarianism **(prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)* Free the nipple. Also legalize marijuana, and provide medical facilities known as 'fix rooms' (as seen in denmark) where hard drug users can use freely with trained nurses on standby. It's known to reduce crime and overdose rates. I assume more people having access to clean needles would also reduce the spread of HIV and hepatitis. Prostitution is doing fine right now, there is a grey area called escorting and it's generally ignored where I live. It's also 100 times bigger than street hooking. Gambling, idk. It seems only to be counter productive.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Hm, there is often a difference between what I personally believe and what I would enforce on others, except when it comes to abortion. People who are pro-choice say that pro-lifers restrict mother's rights. I say that nobody's lifestyle choices should be forced by others, especially children's/people who can't speak for themselves. So, even though I value everybody's choices and wish they could be respected fully in every situation, I place babies/children before adults. Since I see fetuses as babies and I see babies as humans and I see murdering of humans as wrong, I would like abortion to be illegal. 

Now let me generalize my political views/beliefs, because I could go on and on. I am for very-limited government, our American government should be much smaller. There are very few things I believe any form of government should have a hand in and our government should be run by any person that the majority of us so desire, not just people who have been submersed in political careers. My main concerns are protecting the innocent and making sure nobody gets away with denying any person's ability to thrive. People should be allowed to do ANYTHING they desire aside from intentionally harming others.


----------



## Aetheria (Mar 1, 2015)

Ubuntu said:


> What is your type and what are your political views?


(Caution: This is going to be extremely long, since I believe it is important to be this detailed, also, I'm expecting that people will not believe my reasons, so I'm providing lots of justification, including about a million quotes.)

INTP, fell off the right end of the right wing (had to leave the John Birch Society: too far left―'The idea of political representation is a myth, and a logical absurdity. One person can only represent his own opinions―if he’s even thought them out. If someone dedicated his life to studying another person, he might be able to represent that individual reasonably accurately. But given that no two people are completely―or even mostly―alike, it’s completely impossible to represent the interests of any group of people.' ―Anonymous), so no more politics for me except promoting absolute monarchy, which is more philosophy than politics, I think, & which is completely outside of & opposed to the typical definition of politics today, most esp. in America. 'Monarchy is the one system of government where power is exercised for the good of all.' —Aristotle, 322-384 BC.

On the chart on this pg (depending on how you want to define stuff), I can be placed at about 90-100% on _x:_ I'd call gambling personal, not economic, & thus believe when it is restricted, it is restricted for moral reasons; & selling organs, body parts, the whole body, all immoral, but generally, do whatever you want economically, & if you don't like some company, don't patronize it, & better, start your own company, & if your ideas _are_ the better ones, you will compete & gain the upper hand, & then you can buy the company you don't like & reform it. _...y_ at about 50% personal (only moral restrictions): porn, no (degrades everyone in it, & it is prostitution, which degrades women esp., & it drags down the mind & soul of the person who sees it, & makes it much easier for that person to have a degrading view of others); no seat-belt, yes (unless you are in a back seat, & in an accident your body hurtles into the body of someone else, I think you could be held liable, & really, you don't want to get ejected & die from impact or being run over, so I don't know why you wouldn't want to wear a seat-belt; but if you're in the front seat, feel free, & in the back, why not consider your fellow occupants?); no sending to school, yes (we are home-schoolers, also want the children out in the 'real world', :biggrin: e.g. son is training to be a jiu-jitsu instructor & studio owner, & the flexible schedule has let him throughout high school attend adult-level classes held during school hrs & late in the evening); abortion, no (see below); handgun, yes (unless you are insane, because if someone breaks into your house, he will likely have a weapon or at least be bigger & stronger & a street-fighter; & is such a hardened criminal going to put down his weapon & stand by with his hands up while you both wait for the police to arrive, or, since he already has such a low regard of you as to have already come into _your_ house/apt, messed up _your_ stuff, & probably destroyed _your _property, isn't he much more likely to attack you, rape you, harm your children, hold you all hostage, & so on?); any sexual relations, no (see below); foreign country, yes; medical, yes (except if it is certain uses of drugs; see the following); drugs, no (unless the dr. prescribes them for healing, palliative care, or temporary treatment of symptoms, e.g. certainly no indefinitely long use of marijuana for stress, since it would merely cover up the problem, which would still remain & be not truly addressed, but if you needed it, or morphine, or opium, or whatever, for terminal cancer or acute pain, why not?); no swimsuit, not in mixed company. _...z_ at about 0%. 'Do you have the right to...' means what? If your 'right' is infringed, you are supposed or allowed to seek an audience, to petition, to protest, to sue the govt, to riot, to overthrow the govt? (Properly, I would say, you'd seek an audience.) And if the govt is a good or bad govt would it allow or prohibit any or all of those things? Some people have different preconceptions about this than others, & I don't think they were nailed down. So result: Libertarian/Conservative Monarchy.



Ubuntu said:


> Do your dominant functions (or being an extrovert/introvert) play a role in why you believe what you do?


Functions, you tell me. I don't understand them. Being an introvert, yes, because introverts have more time for studying than extraverts do, & I've learned a lot by studying. It took me about 20 yrs of wandering around 'left' & 'right' areas to realize I had been presented with a false dichotomy.



Ubuntu said:


> I've read that introversion, intuition, feeling and perceiving all correlate with liberalism, extroversion, sensing, thinking and judging correlate with conservatism and introversion, intuition, thinking and judging correlate with libertarianism, why do you think this might be?


Don't know, but you've covered the _x _& _y_ axes, but not the _z_ one. Oh yeah, I am extremely introverted, very much a thinker, moderately intuitive, & my perceivingness, not sure except I think my P/J average may have lots of extremes.

Thought I'd try to be as comprehensive as I can & offer some more categories of theory I found, for more on 'political/social ideology in general':

_Focus of political concern:_ Communitarianism & Individualism equal.

_Responses to conflict:_ Negotiation or force, depending on situation. If a conflict has started, it's too late for conversation. Have the conversation first to preclude the conflict.

_Role of the church: Clericalism vs. Anti-clericalism._ Not sure what clericalism is. I had heard of what anti-clericalism is, but not the title. Totally opposed to that: it's how lots of monastics were killed & there was a lot of sacrilege, in the French Revolution. But this says it gives examples of clericalism, & they include taking 14 icons (necessary element of liturgy & the more you have the more glorious it is; I mean, almost every sq. in. of ceiling, wall, arch & column is 'enough') out of the nave & putting them in the basement instead, possibly because someone thought they were distracting people, & removing a crucifix, possibly to 'clear sight lines' so the priest can face W (we face W to renounce & spit at the devil before baptism) instead of E (where the 2nd Coming will be), & the apparent result is drawing everyone's attention to the priest in a 'talk show' format (which cannot be canonical & is disgusting), instead of to God & saints, & there are decrees in general so that people aren't allowed to continue with their traditional services they way they've done them for centuries or millennia. Of course I'm against that too. Wondering if there is a false dichotomy, or maybe if there is such a thing as civil clericalism. Anyway, this is confusing.

_Urban vs. rural:_ (I'm in a rural place very close to an urban place.) Both are equally important. Conflict seems to arise when areas are in competition for bread & circuses, Democrats typically wanting to give the bread & circuses to the people that put them in office, who are generally in cities, Republicans typically the same with the people that put them in office, who are generally in the countryside. Stop it with the bread & circuses, & the main conflict will evaporate. Another conflict has been over which gets more power. Return the power to the king & that conflict will be gone too.

_Foreign policy & international action: _non-interventionism always; multilateralism, isolationism, & unilateralism all seem to be tools that could be properly or improperly used, depending on situations.

_Political violence: pacifism (political views should not be imposed by violent force) vs. militancy (violence is a legitimate or necessary means of political expression)._ Depends on who's doing it. Leaning much to the former, given certain contexts, but that's not all there is to it. An example: The Kitten Who Wanted to Be an Empress.

_Foreign trade:_ Autarky (the nation or polity should strive for economic independence) seems mainly better. Tariffs are probably useful for this.

_Trade freedom vs. trade equity:__Free trade (businesses should be able trade across borders without regulations) vs. Fair trade (international trade should be regulated on behalf of social justice)._ Something a king knows better than me. This looks like another false dichotomy though, since 'social justice' is applied to groups of people as if they were all interchangeable & not each a unique soul, e.g. 'affirmative action' (what does it affirm anyway?) & reparations, not for the very people wronged from those who did the injustice (which would be correct), but for others (not personally owed anything) who happen to fit into someone's pigeonhole, from others (who don't personally owe anything) put in another pigeonhole; & absolute free trade promotes slavery in countries that allow it, e.g. China with its factories worse than sweatshops.

_Diversity:_ assimilationism, since it's stable & dynamic at the same time, & everyone can be unified, in the culture, organically developed, most suitable for them, & never be pitted one against another. Thinking of counties (We have these in America, & the origin is 'c.1300, from Anglo-French counte, from Late Latin comitatus "jurisdiction of a count," from Latin comes (see count (n.)),' therefore we are meant to have counts! :biggrin, duchies, principalities, small kingdoms, which may or may not be parts of larger empires. You who don't agree on Christian morality or whatever with me should have your own small kingdoms based on your principles! Imagine the freedom you'd have! Clearly this is the way to go.

_Participation: Democracy, Aristocracy, or 'Tyranny'._ The set of items is is entirely biased against monarchy: 'For monarchy to work, one person must be good; for democracy to work, millions of people must be good; which is more likely?' —Charles Maurras. 'Democracy' is 'rule by the people': 'The most odious and repressive regimes in the 20th century have ‘people’s’ or ‘democratic’ in their names, and that is no accident. The theoretical basis for democracy, egalitarianism, was responsible for the worst excesses of the French revolution; little blood was shed in support of liberty and fraternity. Had the hereditary principle been upheld in places as diverse as Libya, Greece, Albania, even Russia, had those monarchies not been overthrown and replaced by monstrous peoples’ regimes, the very lives, never mind prosperity, of those peoples would have been saved. It is not necessary to try to prove the superiority of the hereditary principle over mass democracy, nor to spend much time over democracy’s supposed greatest achievement: the US.' —Peter Scanlan, 'aristocracy' is rule by the best [class] (Hmmm... Given only these options, why would you want to be ruled by 'the people', which is everyone, including by the worst, including & esp. by such lying panderers as politicians, when you could be ruled by better people? 'The majority is never right. Never, I tell you! That's one of these lies in society that no free and intelligent man can help rebelling against. Who are the people that make up the biggest proportion of the population—the intelligent ones or the fools?' —Henrik Ibsen), but 'tyranny' is 'rule of a tyrant' & 'In the exact sense, a tyrant is an individual who arrogates to himself the royal authority _without having a right to it._ This is how the Greeks understood the word "tyrant": they applied it indifferently to good and bad princes whose _authority was not legitimate.'_ ―Rousseau, "The Social Contract", emphasis added. Making it even more unequal, the word 'tyranny' was brought into English without any meaning of 'good' or 'prince': 'late 14c., "cruel or unjust use of power..." ' Clearly directing us to compare 'Democracy, Aristocracy, & Tyranny' is an unjust use of words! Furthermore rule by a Christian monarch is rule by the anointed of God, so since 'christ' means both 'Messiah' & 'anointed one', e.g. Hebrew & Greek (v. 6), rule by a Christian monarch can be called a 'christocracy.' 'If therefore, kingship, which is the best form of government, seems to be worthy of avoidance mainly because of the danger of tyranny, and if tyranny [in the less exact sense] tends to arise not less but more often under the government of several, the straightforward conclusion remains that it is more advantageous to live under one king than under the rule of several persons.' —St Thomas Aquinas, De Regimine Principum, chapter VI.

An apples-to-apples, & entirely traditional, approach is comparing 'Monarchia, Polyarchia, & Anarchia'. (Anarchy can be considered equivalent to an absolute democracy in the sense of number, since no distinct person or persons can quite be said to rule over any other in it.) An extensive analysis, albeit focused most on Russia, which addresses why living under a govt other than a monarchy is unsuitable for a Christian. See also my signature, & note that for 1 Pt 2:17 to be true & applicable, the Christian must be in a monarchy. Also note that the most despicable Barabbas was a revolutionary. And, 'A priest who is not a monarchist is not worthy to stand at the altar table [cf. Heb 13:10]. The priest who is a republican is always a man of poor faith. God himself anoints the monarch to be head of the kingdom, while the president is elected by the pride of the people. The king stays in power by implementing God’s commandments, while the president does so by pleasing those who rule. The king brings his faithful subjects to God, while the president takes them away from God.' —St. Vladimir the New Martyr, Metropolitan of Kiev, tortured and killed by Bolsheviks on 7th February 1918.

_Freedom:_ Positive liberty (having rights which impose an obligation on others) vs. Negative liberty (having rights which prohibit interference by others). Again, what is meant by rights? I believe in the Divine Right of Kings, & that is both at once, but I don't know of others.

_Social power: Totalitarianism vs. Anarchism (Control vs. No Control) Analyzes the fundamental political interaction among people, and between individuals and their environment. Often posits the existence of a 'moderate' system as existing between the two extremes._ I think the correct understanding is suggested by this: 'Contrary to popular myths about "tyranny" versus "freedom," the fundamental disagreement between monarchists and republicans is not one of how much power rulers should have, or how widely that power should be distributed. Many monarchists, such as _, actually advocate a more limited and decentralized government than many republicans. What is more crucial, however, is the question of on what principles the government should be founded. Hereditary monarchy very visibly bases government and society on the idea of the family, with the determination of the next of state revolving on the thoroughly natural process of human reproduction. Republicanism, on the other hand, places the democratic system itself at the center of the operations of government, with the determination of the next of state revolving on the entirely artificial and man-made process of elections. Seen in this light, there can be no doubt as to which system is more edifiying and poetic. Monarchy quite properly reminds us the foundation of society is the family, whereas Democracy erroneously replaces the idealization of the family with the idealization of the modern state and its processes.' —Theodore Harvey

Change: Reactionary, of course.

Origin of state authority:popular sovereignty (the state as a creation of the people, with enumerated, delegated powers) vs. various forms of absolutism and organic state philosophy (the state as an original and essential authority) vs. the view held in anarcho-primitivism that "Civilization originates in conquest abroad and repression at home." Absolutism is pretty vague, but OK, one 'form' of it, origin being God. Why is absolute monarchy better than constitutional? 'Constitutions become the ultimate tyranny. They're organized power on such a scale as to be overwhelming. The constitution is social power mobilized and it has no conscience. It can crush the highest and the lowest, removing all dignity and individuality. It has an unstable balance point and no limitations. I, however, have limitations.' —Frank Herbert; also 'Any constitution strong enough to prevent a monarch from doing wrong is also strong enough to prevent a monarch from doing what is right.' —The Mad Monarchist. Still, constitutional monarchy is better than nothing: 'The value of a constitutional monarchy is to provide a figurehead to embody a sense of nationhood beyond the divisions of temporal political argument. [British] Republicans, who choose to give the impression that the British enjoy as much power as French peasants in the reign of Louis XVI, believe that in a democracy just about everything that moves has to be elected. This callow approach would result in a polarised and unpleasant society, of which the prime example is the United States.' —Melanie Phillips, The Sunday Times.

Levels of sovereignty: unionism vs. federalism vs. separatism; or centralism vs. regionalism.Especially important in societies where strong regional or ethnic identities are political issues. That's the business of the king, but also please see answer to 'Diversity' above.

European Integration (in Europe): Euroscepticism vs. European federalism; nation state vs. multinational state. I'm understatedly a Eurosceptic.

Now for your issues:

Abortion: Absolutely not. I'm guessing most people here don't know abortion is a prosecuted Nazi war-crime (that's Univ. of Toledo Law Review, which I don't think is exactly a bastion of monarchism & the other things I am endorsing).

If the mother's life is in danger because she threatens to kill herself, she has to be locked up in the insane asylum as a danger to herself & her baby, & I'd expect her not to be found safe to take care of him (or of her, continue with this hereafter if you like...) after he's born. If it's in danger like ectopic pregnancy or whatever, the baby can be delivered, which is much different than abortion; abortion: kill him, with no anaesthesia, by tearing him limb from limb, just plain tearing him out of the womb & leaving him to die in a vacuum canister, or the like, & his body, an image of God, goes in the sewer or incinerator; but delivery: cesarean section & thereafter trying to save him or giving him palliative care, & if he doesn't make it, he can still get a proper burial. If she was raped, the baby is still hers, & she is already the mother of him, & an abortion just makes it so she is no longer the mother of a living baby but a dead one. If the baby being around would really be a terrible 'reminder' of the rape, she could give the baby up for adoption. But it doesn't make sense to try to heal one trauma: rape, by undergoing two more: damage, possibly including permanent sterility by the scarring, of the reproductive system, & murder of one's own child. Why not consider that the generation of a new life, a child who will love his mother unconditionally & care for her in her old age, is part of the healing? Death Roe addresses everyone's objections here.

Since contraception is tied up with abortion (same purpose: no baby around, esp. of the 'unfit', same effect in certain senses: pleasure but the ordinarily resulting responsibility is nowhere—really convenient for rapists, child-molesters, philanderers...), I'll address it here as well. The main reason abortion & contraception were made legal was the eugenicists wanted to get rid of blacks ('Lynching by the Ku Klux Klan isn't as efficient at killing Blacks as Planned Parenthood abortions. Thanks to them, in America today, almost as many black babies are killed by abortion as are born.'), Slavs, 'Latins', Jews, & Catholics in general, & they started by infiltrating & undermining Protestant churches, even though contraception is prohibited according to the Bible & Christianity had stood against contraception since its beginning, e.g. 'God gave us eyes not to see and desire pleasure, but to see acts to be performed for the needs of life; so too, the genital [i.e. ’generating’] part of the body, *as the name itself teaches, *has been received by us for no other purpose than the generation of offspring. ―Lactantius, Divine Institutes; & John Calvin said Onan 'extinguish[ed] the hope of the race and...*kill[ed]* before he [was] born the hoped-for offspring' & 'tried, as far as he was able, to *wipe out a part of the human race*', (emphasis added). And if Margaret Sanger had fully had her way, I would never have been born (part of family is Slavic, it was in abject poverty, & I am descended from the 5th child), &...neither would she! :laughin:Her mother was a Catholic! So she should never have been born :wink: & then contraception & abortion would still be illegal. A paradox. Reminds me of those people who complain about overpopulation, but would never start reducing the population by killing themselves! :laughin: 'The Birth-Controller…always insists that a workman has no right to have so many children, or that a slum is perilous because it is producing so many children. The question he dreads is "Why has not the workman a better wage? Why has not the slum family a better house?" His way of escaping from it is to suggest, not a larger house but a smaller family. The landlord or the employer [or these days, more likely, the politician/Bilderberger/CFR-member] says in his hearty and handsome fashion: "You really cannot expect me to deprive myself of my money. But I will make a sacrifice, I will deprive myself of your children." ' —G.K. Chesterton

Health care: Churches do the best job of running this. They provide free care to all the people who can't afford it. I think they have the lowest overhead because it's charity-work, also in many, I think most of the people working there can be nuns/friars/etc. with vows of poverty. When I think of govt-run hospitals, I remember the people who died of thirst in British hospitals, & the people who died because their care was delayed or denied them at V.A. hospitals, but I don't know of anything like that ever happening in religious hospitals. Even as a Christian, I'd always go to even a Muslim or Jewish hospital before any hospital controlled by anyone elected.

Economy: A monarchy seems to be the cheapest govt. There are much fewer people working for it, nobody can vote for benefits, the church takes care of the poor, money isn't used for pork-barrel projects, the whole country is a legacy being built so the king cannot be a spendthrift, &c. Some proof is that anarchists, when they admit they must live under some govt, typically realize a monarchy is the least govt. Also, just compare: the taxes we have now in the U.S., income, property, sales, excise, inheritance, Social Security (taxed twice), corporate (passed on to consumers in the form of higher prices)...& inflation makes it that value is continually sapped from any money we manage to save; but that hated tea tax of King George (an excise tax), was just 60 cents of today's money on 1 lb of tea (100 tea-bags; I calculated this with an inflation calculator & box of tea), & this was when there was no income, inheritance, or corporate tax, no Social Security, & I don't think any general sales or property tax (sorry, I haven't been able to find complete info. on these things yet), so tea probably cost less overall anyway, & if the tea-tax was so bad, people could have just stopped buying tea (a luxury), but they didn't. More info. on such an economy is in Democracy: The God That Failed.

Environment/Climate Change: I'm pretty sure an absolute monarch, interested in a legacy, would ban GMOs, synthetic pesticides, & nuclear power-plants, since they would pollute & damage his kingdom & his people, & there is no good reason to have them. I don't think there seems to be any global warming, but pollution should be reduced gradually as industries can be kept from having red tape & unnecessary regulations. Also, solar, hydroelectric, & tidal power, & traditional windmills would be promoted since after investment & except for maintenance they are free; villages would not be flooded though for hydroelectric power as has been done in republics; new, giant windmills would be banned because their sound harms the health of people around them, they endanger people if they come apart, they kill birds, & they look ugly; & everybody would be allowed to buy raw milk (as does Queen Elizabeth) & incandescent lights (fluorescent & LED cause eye-strain, headaches, disorientation, & damage to skin).

Death Penalty: I don't see any reason to have it. Seems very dangerous for the soul of whoever could have any responsibility for it. A proper, sovereign monarchy, with organic culture, would have little law-breaking anyway, because people would usually better understand how it harms their society, & I think there would be fewer laws that could be broken but stricter penalties generally. There wouldn't need to be so many prisons. And prisoners could be put to work & earn rewards. That's ridiculous that all prisoners get TV & weights to lift like we owe them. Only the best behaved & most repentant prisoners should be allowed such things. But there should be plenty of wholesome & educational books they can use to better themselves. Then people could leave prison employable, with good work-ethics.

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid: Mostly already covered in the broad categories above, but assimilationism requires immigration to be limited to small #s (but there wouldn't be really huge #s clamoring if there weren't bread & circuses), & churches run foreign-aid cheaper than govts, & the money doesn't go to warlords & bureaucrats but to actually poor people.

Gay marriage: No more than abortion & contraception; all the same result: no children born, (also the people―slowly, & generally speaking―become effete & dissipated). It's how Martin Luther could call Onanism a Sodomic sin & everyone knew just what he meant making that connection. And sodomy is called 'unnatural' or 'against nature' not because anyone thinks it's strange or awkward (although one might still say that separately) but because 'nature' comes from Latin 'natura', which means 'birth', & so really what is meant is 'no birth' or 'against birth', so it's not even an insult. This isn't anything new: Nero married Sporus almost 2000 yrs ago, & abortion & contraception & exposure were legal then, as now (the exposure if it happens in the abortion clinic). Christian marriage is 'matrimony' & there is no 'gay matrimony' because 'matrimony' means, etymologically, 'state of being a source', & of course what it is a source of is children. 'Gays' can still enter matrimony, by marrying people of the opposite sex. And if any people marrying are supposedly infertile, it doesn't mean the infertility couldn't be healed or have been mistaken to exist. And even if parts are missing, there could be a miracle: there is a holy tradition that Christ didn't just heal the man born blind, because why then use clay? The tradition is that like He formed Adam from clay, He formed from it eyes for the man born blind.

Separation of church and state: The Church is all of Her people, & 'state' is short for 'status rei publicae', 'state of the things of the people', so really to separate the Church & the State is to tear the people from their Church, tear them from each other, & tear their faith out of their souls, so no, nothing at all like this should be done.

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,): Did I cover all this on the y-axis? Basically, if it corrupts Christian morals, it shouldn't be allowed, & if it doesn't, it should._


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

linatet said:


> This is not the place to write a huge and elaborated post so in a nutshell
> Abortion: should be legalized
> Health care: free for all
> Economy: emphasis on the private sector but the government has to control monopolies etc
> ...


As far as patterns go, as a fellow INFJ (and person for that matter) I totally agree with what you said :laughing:


----------



## Koza (Jun 26, 2015)

*INTJ*

*Abortion: *Personally against it. There's no logical reason that I can think of on why I'm against it, though I'm thinking maybe my Catholic values are still hanging on or I just feel it's wrong. I personally think it should be banned except in cases where it endangers the mother's life, in cases of underage pregnancy, and rape and if it occurs after the first trimester. However, if I had the power to ban abortions I would not do it because it should be your choice and if it were banned then individuals would do back alley abortions which is very dangerous.

*Health care: *No opinion on this at the moment. I would have to do more research to have an informed opinion on it. Lately I've been more on the stance of alternatives to health care.

*Economy: *It depends upon what our ending goal of society is. If we want to continue with our hedonistic lifestyle, then we should try to have an equally balanced mixed economy with emphasis on the private sector. If we realize that life is only temporary and that we should try and make it enjoyable for everyone while it still lasts, socialism would work better. 

*Environment/Climate Change: *I have mixed opinions on the legitimacy of climate change due to being fed a ton of contrasting opinions during my whole life, but that's irrelevant to what I think we should do. We should definitely try to cut down on pollution and look towards alternative energy sources and become "greener". 

*Death Penalty: *Ban it. Killing others for any reason is immoral to me.

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid: *Personally, I'm not a big fan of multiculturalism. It is nice to learn about different cultures and different viewpoints, but at the same time it's nice to be surrounded by individuals who are the same as you. Learning about different cultures could be done by travel. The United States is supposed to be a melting pot of different cultures, and I don't think it's been working too well. As for individuals immigrating for refuge or for better opportunities, I think we need to fix the source of their immigration. Why are they coming here? Because their country doesn't have those opportunities or may be corrupt. I definitely think we should fix those countries and create opportunities there. As for foreign aid, I think that it should be given only to countries who really need it and will not spend it in corruption. Too many times I've seen countries abuse aid. The United States (my country) should also try fixing itself before trying to fix other countries.

*Gay marriage: *They should have the same rights as straight couples. However, I don't think that churches should be forced to marry gay couples if they don't want to or get sued if they refused. They should simply redirect the couple to another church that will.

*Separation of church and state: *Yeah, I guess. Though churches should be taxed.

*Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,): 

*Prostitution - Definitely should be legal and regulated.
Legalization of drugs - Only really dangerous ones should be illegal.
Gambling - Okay, should be regulated.
Women being allowed topless in public - Nobody should be allowed topless in public (this includes men and women).

*State your opinions regarding the above and/or your political/social ideology in general.
*I consider myself conservative Republican, but my political ideology has shifted more liberal over four years. I'm not entirely sure what I am now.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

ENTP:

Abortion: It's a person's choice. But spread choice across the board. Other people shouldn't be forced to pay for it if they don't want to. How can you argue for choice if you want a law forcing taxpayers to subsidize it, where is their choice?

Health care: People shouldn't be forced to pay for others. I'm all for voluntary charities and deregulating the medical industry to make it more affordable and less reliant on insurance _for every single thing_.

Economy: Sound money and real free markets.

Environment: Government ruins it more than helps it. Not a good steward. Pollution and environmental hazards upon other peoples' property should be brought to courts or dispute resolution organizations to settle it.

Death penalty: No way. Barbaric and cruel. Giving the state a license to murder is a slippery slope to tyranny.

Migration: Sound economics will balance this issue. People should work wherever they are willing to without borders. 

Gay marriage: Sure, I hope its a good honeymoon.

Separation of church and state: A must.

Civic libertarianism: As long as they are voluntary arrangements then why not?


----------



## gardengnome (Dec 12, 2014)

INFP

USA

*Abortion:* Definitely pro-choice

*Health care:* Lower-priced health care and higher taxes with a realistic balance

*Economy:* Haven't seen a perfect system, but I lean toward moderate socialism

*Environment/Climate Change:* Society needs to decide to save the environment, not the feds

*Death Penalty:* No opinion

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid:* Illegal immigration mocks the legal system and needs more regulation, the West should stay out of foreign affairs unless threateningly necessary 

*Gay marriage: *Cool

*Separation of church and state:* Yes

*Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,): *All yes, except hard drug sentences short be shortened, not eliminated

I usually just call myself a leftist


----------



## Swelly (Nov 3, 2011)

*Abortion: Definitely pro-choice

Health care: Single payer system.

Economy: Capitalism is best system, believe in the benefits of a mild welfare state and government involvement in public works.

Environment/Climate Change: The environment needs to be saved lest we all peril. The private sector will not save the environment because it is not in it's best interest. The State needs to be the lead actor.

Death Penalty: Yes, absolutely - while I on the whole believe in a rehabilitation over punishment criminal system some criminal are beyond rehabilitation.

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid: Illegal Immigration is what the title states - Illegal, we are a government of laws. Foreign intervention is necessary to maintain a sphere of influence and is in the best interest of the United States if we are to maintain our position as hegemony.

Gay marriage: Cool

Separation of church and state: Necessary for a state to function.

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,): Mild and coaxing social policies, not hard social policies.

*


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

I wanna debate the inconsistencies in some of these posts so badly...but, alas, this is not the place. 

I think that a lot of factors result in your political leanings. I have studied political sociology rather detailedly and there are some large correlations:
conservative factors- majority race, male, bachelor's degree, majority religion, able bodied, older in age. 
liberal factors- minority race, female, either less than a bachelors degree or masters level or higher, minority or no religion, disabled, younger in age. 

There are obviously many exceptions to this, but these are just statistical probabilities. 

For me personally- female ENTP, USA, currently getting bachelor's degree, 25 years old, athiest. 

*Abortion* Pro-choice.

*Health care* It's necessary, and our health system is so fucked up that I don't think it's realistic to leave it to private interests any longer, so I would say that it needs to be completely overhauled and made public. 

*Economy* Nothing has proven to be the best system, but I know what doesn't work: complete communism, complete capitalism with no regulation, and theological oligarchies. 

*Environment/Climate Change* Umm...it's happening. Whether we want to think it is or not, so an action plan needs to be put into place. Most likely putting in large scale public transit, minimizing consumerism, and living in smaller homes would help most. (I'm sorry, but do you really need that 3000 sq foot new built home for you and your 3 person family?). 

*Death Penalty* Not a fan. I'm very defense biased, so I would always be concerned that an innocent person was being put to death. Also, it's just...barbaric. Killing someone for killing someone else. Seems kind of hypocritical. 

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid* Hmm. Well I don't really have a stance on 'multiculturalism'. I think that the world will be better if we learn to work together better, but at the same time, it's not really realistic for it to be a high level of management. More of an agreement between nations. Immigration-I think that you should try to immigrate legally. And our immigration system sucks. But, I haven't analyzed this enough to come up with a viable remedy. Foreign Aid-absolutely. We need to help others when we can...but I don't think we should unwontedly stick our noses in other countries business, unless it is necessary. Necessary meaning to protect a large number of people (nuclear weapons in the wrong hands, terrorists, blah blah blah). 

*Gay marriage* Absofuckinglutely. I implore you to give me a valid, non-religious reason this shouldn't be allowed. Most countries are not based on a central religion, and to expect the government to not allow other people to get married because it's against YOUR religion is absolutely absurd to me. 

*Separation of church and state* this is vital. If this fails, zod help us all. 

*Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)* I think you have to look at things more individually and determine what it's aggregate effect on society will be. I mean, prostitution among consenting adults is fine. Probably don't want to allow public solicitation though. Pot? Sure. Doesn't really hurt people. Meth? Destroys lives and is almost impossible to get clean from. And so on. 

*State your opinions regarding the above and/or your political/social ideology in general.* I'm clearly quite liberal, but I get kind of libertarian from time to time, because certain things the government just sucks at.


----------



## DiscouragedIdealist (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm not sure of my personality type. Most people tell me I'm an INFP, and as much as I'd love to agree with them, I also feel like I might be an ISFJ. I am seventeen years old and not at all well-versed in politics. I come from a fairly liberal family and consider myself at least as liberal as my parents, if not more so. My sister (who knows even less about politics than I do and is mainly prompted by my interest in films such as Cradle Will Rock) has recently taken to calling me a communist, but I don't really identify as such. As I will be eligible to vote in the next election, I am trying to become more politically aware. As of now, all I know is that I have some strong opinions.

*Abortion*
I can't say that I like the idea of abortion, but I am strongly pro-choice.

*Health Care*
Should be free for everyone.

*Economy*
I am strongly against capitalism, and I'm quite sick of the divide between the upper and lower classes. I think that the government should take increased action to help those who are suffering financially (eg, raising the minimum wage, taxing the wealthy more heavily, etc). I don't pretend to know much about the economy; all I can say for sure is that our current system is not working.

*Environment/Climate Change*
Climate change is obviously an issue. Anyone who denies that is seriously deluded. We need to stop fucking up the environment and start working to improve the planet.

*Death Penalty*
VERY strongly against. The death penalty is hypocritical bullshit -- we say that murder is wrong, but then we punish murderers by killing them? Where is the logic in that?

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid*
I am all for multiculturalism and I don't think that immigration should be subject to too many restrictions. I am not sure about foreign aid; I think that depends on the situation.

*Gay Marriage*
Strongly in favor.

*Separation of Church and State*
As an atheist with a distaste for most forms of organized religion, I definitely think that the church should stay out of politics.

*Civic Libertarianism*
I don't like prostitution, but that's mainly because of the risk of spreading STDs. I think that harmless drugs (eg, marijuana) should be legalized, but more dangerous substances should remain illegal. Gambling is stupid, but if people wish to take part knowing how risky it is, I have no desire to stop them. As for women being allowed to go topless in public, I wish that society could stop objectifying women and allow us the same freedom as men, but I doubt that we will ever get to that point. Personally, I have no interest in being topless in public, but that's mostly because of my insecurities about my body.


----------



## ViceCityGentleman (Aug 8, 2015)

INFJ:

Abortion? *It depends on the case and or situation. Would be valid for rape, prostitution, disease or deformity of the fetus (possibility) and also if the alleged father is not married to the pregnant woman. but for this to occur the "father" should be dead until one month after the begin of pregnancy.*

Health care? *Free to everyone except for those who pass the recent "super wealth of test." Everything would be free, except very expensive surgeries. In the latter case, the patient would gain a discount of 50% to 80%, depending on their class.*

Economy? *In favor of capitalism (investment), but there would be a distribution of income for the poorest class. TV ads would be restricted, raising the minimum wage and more laws against exploitation of labor.*

Environment/Climate Change? *It would be the third part of my government plan. Forces factories to reduce greenhouse gas emissions, penalties for massive use of electricity, gas and water and also restricted use of cars and taxis, as well as encouraging biological constructions.*

Death Penalty? *All in favor, for all crimes except theft. Theft, according to myself, is the only crime that can be forgiven and your practitioner rehabilitated. All criminals have from 2 to 6 years hard work before being executed or released, as furtadores.
Rapists and pedophiles would be castrated at 14 days in prison. Every criminal caught in the act could not be entitled to a lawyer. The minimum guarantee would be 10,000 current dollars (40,000 reais).
Would have three types of execution: hanging (public square for rapists and pedophiles); "Giant fire" (traffickers of any area of trafficking and also any corruption) and firing for other crimes (except robbery).*

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid? *Multiculturalism may be welcome, but since you do not have sexual / racial miscegenation. Miscigenção between races would not be welcome. I want to protect the world races. Asian people marry Asian people. Blacks marry blacks. Whites marry whites, and ETC. And so they can have children.
In favor of internationalism. A good country has good relations abroad.
Against immigration. The current problem in my country are Haitians and Africans. I would not hesitate to order the army to shoot these illegal. They are mingling with the local people without even having necessary documents.
In favor of foreign aid, but only for countries devastated by natural disasters or economic crises.*

Gay marriage? *In favor.I don not a have a motive to say "no".*

Separation of church and state? *Yes! There is no logic nor sense to mix religion, government and politics. They are different things, and when together cause major problems.*

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)? *Prostitution would be allowed. All drugs except alcohol would be banned. Casinos and gambling would be common. Topless in public was forbidden. Nudity would arrest of liability for one year of community work.*

State your opinions regarding the above and/or your political/social ideology in general: I vary from a social-liberal-conservative. In honor of my name, I'll call my ideology ricasocilibetive.


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

*INFJ, I consider myself to be pretty conservative. *

*Abortion:* Absolutely against it. It is dangerous to the mother and kills a baby. If it was a medical problem like an ectopic pregnancy, obviously, it must be done. We have so much *free* access to contraceptives and measures against pregnancy for there to be any excuses. The fact is if you choose to have sex, even protected sex, you could end up pregnant- welcome to adult life. In the case of rape, I am personally still against it (the sins of the father aren't the child's fault) but it is such a tiny percentage of rape victims that are impregnated during such a horrible assault I don't understand why they keep using that as their go-to-justification, if there was such a case I would understand their reasoning though. We protect wildlife more fiercely than our own children. We have people constantly crying out for better leaders, cures to cancer, people with integrity and dreams for this country and yet, has anyone ever stopped to think- we keep aborting them all? Abortion might be a "quick fix" to a "problem" but it creates emotional problems for the mother and it kills a life, regardless of what you may say. It's time to be grown ups and accept the responsibility for our actions.

*Health care: *There are many countries with universal healthcare, Obamacare is a sham and it should be completely overruled next presidency along with it's fraud of an author/proposer. Our medical industry has become a business that preys on those in need instead of actually giving aid to those in need. If it weren't concerned about profits and income we would have healthcare that didn't tax our asses to death and financially struggling families wouldn't be turned down or made poorer for healthcare. 

*Economy: *Our forefathers wrote the Constitution for a reason. The same as they protected our natural rights and our ability to defend ourselves from those who would try and take those freedoms away. what we are currently doing is not working, anyone can see that plain as day. A change needs to be made, starting with firing a lot of corrupt leaders. The printing money we can't back up by gold needs to go too, if our paper money meant nothing we'd be headed for the worst economic crash since 1929. 
*
Environment/Climate Change:* It needs to be dealt with and people need to be made aware so that we can start taking nationwide action. 

*Death Penalty:* After a repeat offender for something extremely serious like murder, child molesters, or rape- those people are going to keep offending and it wastes tax dollars to keep them in prison their entire lives. Our criminal laws are not nearly tight enough- you get put away for more time selling drugs than you do for rape and that is simply unacceptable. 
*
Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid: *We need to take care of our own people first and foremost. Above aid and above immigration, especially before we offer free healthcare to illegals. I am all for people coming to America LEGALLY but if you come in here illegally and get your ass kissed before an American citizen gets coverage or aid then there is a problem. We need to close our borders. Close them now. As weak and unstable as America is we need to protect our borders, enemies can get a free pass and healthcare sneaking in right under our noses and it's ridiculous. Wanting to protect our way of life and our rights is not racist. If you come into a country illegally, you should be deported. End of story. 

*Gay marriage:* I don't care what anyone does in the privacy of the own home, I have friends who are gay, however, I still believe marriage is an institution designed and based on more than just "love". It completely changes a culture. If you give in to one unnatural act and call it marriage then who's to say polygamy or brother-sister relationships shouldn't be given the same freedom. Laws are put in place for a reason and as much as I love my friends I don't agree with gay marriage for more than just beliefs but for society as a whole.
*
Separation of church and state: *That's there for a reason. Of course in favor. First amendment rights. 

*Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public):* Prostitution has gone on forever but it's still illegal for a reason. Drugs that aren't medicinal should be forbidden, period. Gambling is someone's problem not a national problem as far as I'm aware. There are nude beaches for that, I don't really care but if I were to be a mother I would be concerned for my kids' eyes, and regardless if you think so or not, you can steal a kid's innocence in the simplest of things. I will say that we over-sexualize the human body but letting it run wild isn't going to fix that problem.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

ENTP: Political views only matter for small talk, and I dutifully choose the position that brings about maximum drama.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

ESTP

Abortion: Pro-Life

Health care: Unsure, but more privet than public, maybe somewhere in between

Economy: Free market capitalism and low taxes

Environment/Climate Change: It's real. We need to solve it without hurting the economy

Death Penalty: Bad

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid: Cool with immigration and foreign trade, against the UN and foreign aid

Gay marriage: Should be legal but churches should have the right to refuse

Separation of church and state: Yes so long as we can still worship in public

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,): All should be legal


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Ermenegildo said:


> ENTP: Political views only matter for small talk, and I dutifully choose the position that brings about maximum drama.


Spoken like a true ENTP :laughing:


----------



## Philipthestone (Jun 6, 2015)

Here is what I noticed each major group is saying, you know the SJs, SPs, NTs, and NFs.

Abortion
SJs: No abortion ever!
SPs: Just let them do whatever, abortion isn't bad.
NTs: Abortion is fine, there is no reason that they shouldn't have it.
NFs: Wait but some people can't care for them. Abortion should be legal!

Health care
SJs: It's fine the way it is. Don't do anything to it!
SPs: Just make it affordable for everyone. Not everyone is rich.
NTs: Private Health Care is best. The Government should have no say in things like this.
NFs: We need universal health care. Think of everyone 

Economy
SJs: It's fine the way it is! In fact force everyone to work MOAR! No socialism!
SPs: Dude we need moar vacation. Also more pay days and money. Also unions!
NTs: Libertarianism is best. The Constitution says a free market. Go back to the Gold Standard, Socialism interferes with our freedom. 
NFs: Socialism is the way to go. It works in Europe and it seems to be the fairest way to do things. 


Environment/Climate Change
SJs: It doesn't exist. Stop whining about those animals!
SPs: Dude don't take away my home man. I need this place.
NTs: It is very real and we need to leave this up to people if they want to do anything about it. If people ignore the issue then they deserve what they get.
NFs: But we need to save this poor planet. Please save it!

Death Penalty
SJs: Keep it
SPs: Hey those college football teams weren't cheating. Oh! You are not talking about college football?
NTs: Get rid of it! The chances of an innocent person getting it is too high. 
NFs: What don't do that. 

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid
SJs: Ship them back. No more race anymore. Also only foreign aid to good countries. Also Start wars with all that oppose us.
SPs: Peace and love man, peace and love.
NTs: No more Civil Rights act. Just let all people be equal. Don't give others special treatment. Have females do everything a man does. Also open our country up to everyone. Also war costs too much money.
NFs: We need to make peace with everyone, even the bad. Also help all countries in need.


Gay marriage
SJs: Man and woman only!
The other 3: Allow it

Separation of church and state
SJs: God is real. There is no separation! I go to church every Sunday.
SPs: What is religion? I don't know if god exists or not. I just go to church to enjoy the free food and gossip music. 
NTs: He isn't real. Quit believing in fairy tales.
NFs: I don't believe in religion but I believe in god. Allow others to do what they want.

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)
SJs: NO! I am having NONE of that!
SPs: Yes yes! This is exactly what we need!
NTs: Yes it is more freedom. We need all of this! Free thinkers for the Win.
NFs: Well only some of them are good. I don't do them but you should allow a lot of those. Not all but some.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Ubuntu said:


> What is your type and what are your political views? Do your dominant functions (or being an extrovert/introvert) play a role in why you believe what you do? I've read that introversion, intuition, feeling and perceiving all correlate with liberalism, extroversion, sensing, thinking and judging correlate with conservatism and introversion, intuition, thinking and judging correlate with libertarianism, why do you think this might be?
> 
> Abortion
> 
> ...


*Abortion*: For, as long as it's before there's any scientific possibility of it surviving without the tube. Not sure about what my personal values on it would be like.

*Health Care*: (inconsistency) I don't see why not, especially if people have the option to privatize their plan if they want to.

*Economy*: Fiscally I'm conservative. I support our government investing more into colleges and trade schools, but not welfare programs. I think the reason economic mobility is so low these days is because college is really expensive and at the same time, getting a degree is necessary because the job market blows, so if you're a poor kid who has to take out all this money to get a degree you may just decide it's not worth it on your investment. If we make college more affordable, people will have equal opportunity, and the trade schools are useful for people who aren't necessarily book smart but want to use skilled labor. But throwing direct money into welfare? Fuck that.

*Environment/Climate Change*: It's definitely real, and part of the reason I don't like China. I have a hard time making strong views on it though because I deeply value nature on a personal level, but am unsure if I think the government should impose on businesses.

*Death Penalty*: Against it, for strictly logical reasons: it's a waste of money and there's no way to 100% tell if someone is truly guilty.

*Multiculturalism/Foreign Aid/Immigration*: We need to cut back on foreign aid, we invest way too much in other countries. As for immigration, meh. I think illegal immigrants should be given a short path to citizenship but we shouldn't help them learn English or give them access to free things. The way I see it, if you're going to illegally enter a country, it's up to you to discipline yourself and calculate the risks even though I have no MORAL qualms over it nor do I consider immigrants (legal or illegal) a "problem".

*Seperation of church and state*: Absolutely.

*Gay marriage*: Absolutely.

*Civil Libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)*: ABSO-FUCKING-LUTELY. There is no rational reason to criminalize things that only harm people who choose to do them just because some people find it immoral. Get over yourselves. People can think for themselves.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

INTJ

*Abortion* yes

*Health care* nationalized and available to all in a certain standard - save life, cure an ilness, heal an injury, but people should have the possibility to pay more for some extra services 

*Economy* free market with minimum state interventions

*Environment/Climate Change* should be the first priority, we won't survive without nature

*Death Penalty* no
*
Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid* No, multiculturalism doesn't work. We can help people in their countries of origin but if they want to move to another country, they can't bring with them a culture which doesn't fit there. Western society stopped promoting its own Judeo-Christian civilisation and I feel deeply sorry about it. Other cultures are fighting (even aggressively) for their culture, religion, customs, in many countries even tourists have to adjust, so in a world like this we simply can't affort to stop advancing our interests, our culture, our lifestyle.

*Gay marriage* no

*Separation of church and state* yes, but insist on our values which whether we like it or not originate in our religious tradition 

*Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)* generally yes legally, but not morally, and if legalization of all this led to degradation of moral values, then it should be banned


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Abortion should be legal. The woman decides. Unless she's not psychologically stable. 

*Health care* Basic health care for anyone. 

*Economy[/B Not even sure what could save it now. lol. 

Environment/Climate change Not too much. Can't force the changes.

Death Penalty Not against it. But leaving criminals alive could be more useful sometimes. 

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid Depends. 

Gay marriage Yes. I don't care. They can do that, as long as they don't try to be in the spotlight, like try to impress others or etc.

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,) We would have bad times after that, for a while, but then it would be fine. Tho, I don't think it would be better, just different.*


----------



## dawnfira (Sep 30, 2015)

*Abortion*

I'm for it. Used to be pro-life years ago but learned it's not as simple as all that. I don't think it's something that should be used lightly but with many cases, like rape, the choice is entirely the woman's.

*Health care*

Well, I'm from the UK and I think the NHS is a good idea. There are many areas to improve, however, but myself and members of my family have needed to use the health system many times and I find it scary to think how much debt we'd be in if we were in the states, for example. 

*Economy*

I'd like to work to save it or whatever but it's kinda hard to work together in a country when the government spends money on stupid things and makes cuts in the wrong areas. It's easier to just focus on myself and family and not think about the economy too much. Think I'll move soon anyway.  (Not that the UK is crap or anything. Economy-problems in every country).

*Environment/Climate Change*

I think it's important but I've never been too active in fighting for it. I think it's generally cool how the UK does little things to help, even different bins etc., so I go along with that. But to protest? Meh... 

*Death Penalty*

Not totally against it. I've been unsure about the topic in the past, but I think some people deserve it. But it also has plenty of cons, such as the wrong people getting executed which is why it should be very carefully used. Easier said than done...

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid*

I think other cultures are very interesting but unfortunately my area isn't very multicultural. It's good to talk to people from other countries at uni though. As for immigration, I don't disagree with it but too many have entered the UK seeking asylum and it costs the tax payer to keep them. I think immigration should be policed a little more. 

*Gay marriage*

Totally for it. It's been legal here for a while now too. 

*Separation of church and state*

I think religion should be totally separate from the state. Yes, it used to be important before but they are beliefs at the end of the day and I don't think it should be involved in compulsory institutions. I went to a catholic school (I was raised as a catholic) but I totally disagree with them. It wasn't the strictest christian institution based on what I've heard of other schools but it did make me feel like the odd one out for my beliefs. They made religious education compulsory every year but just tried to enforce catholic views (even against things like gay marriage). 

*Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)*

Gah... I don't exactly have a firm opinion on these things. People can do what they want as long as they're not harming anyone else, I guess. But harming themselves? I think alcohol and cigarettes are harmful but they're perfectly legal and immensely popular. I don't do either of these things, or gamble, or take drugs... I find it hard to draw the line for other people as we should have relative freedom to do what we want. 

Generally, I hate politicians and I'm not too interested in what's happening in parliament. There's just too much question-dodging and political crap for me to take it seriously.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

*Abortion*

Up to individuals. I don't think people should use it as contraception, but it's irrelevant what I think. Making it illegal just makes the abortions that will happen much worse.

*Health care*

Really ambivalent. I don't think that anyone should have to suffer preventable illness, but government bureaucracy is a really expensive, inefficient way to help people. Also, taking money through taxation to pay for treatment of conditions that are caused or exacerbated by the irresponsibility of the individual really bothers me.

*Economy*

I don't have a strong enough grasp of economics to really comment, and I wish other people in my position would admit the same. But I know that socialism is not all it's cracked up to be; people need to be responsible for themselves and not feel entitled to anything that others have worked hard for. Sometimes helping people unconditionally just nurtures dependence.

*Environment/Climate Change*

I'm not very familiar with the appropriate field of science, and again I wish others like me would admit the same and not defer to experts they don't understand. But if a desirable environment is unsustainable because of the way we live now, then people should be compelled to make necessary changes.

*Death Penalty*

I hate death. I don't think I'd wish it on anyone, even the worst people. But my main concern is that every existing system which executes people as punishment has been demonstrated to execute some individuals who were known or later discovered to be innocent, and that possibility is unconscionable.

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid*

Okay, there's no way of not being contentious here. In some situations, simple multiculturalism _isn't_ helpful. We shouldn't judge individuals based on generalisations about where they come from, etc., but sometimes distinct populations with measurably different cultures, values, competencies and needs will clash in ways that result in unnecessary hardships for everyone. Sometimes, help doesn't mean giving people equal treatment, where that treatment would have different effects on different populations: some institutions aren't geared towards people of a different culture; some privileges are better received by people who have certain cultural values and will in turn contribute to society in certain ways, while some would squander opportunities offered to them because they don't have the context to understand them. I'm not making absolute judgements about how to resolve these issues, I'm just acknowledging that they exist and people need to be ready to deal with them thoroughly and reasonably. There are demographic problems in the world, where entire populations keep hitting the same walls, and the people who want to help them will never make anything better if their hearts are in the right place but they're not comfortable acknowledging the difference between equality of value/potential and equality of needs/capabilities.

*Gay marriage*

Why the fuck not. If the people want it, let the laws reflect that.

*Separation of church and state*

On principle, yes, because faith is a personal matter and shouldn't be pushed on people, especially if there's the chance that the given religion is false, which is necessarily a logical possibility. It's worth noting that some older civilisations with relatively homogeneous populations seemed to benefit from the unifying effect of state religion, though.

*Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public)*

Yep. The problem isn't whether or not people have freedom, it's what they'll do with it. People will do things that are bad for them and/or others regardless of the legality, and many things that are usually illegal are much more toxic when they are forced to exist illicitly or as part of a black market.

The bigger problem of what people do with their freedom is addressed by more interesting and useful political questions like how can we have a society in which people will be inclined to do right by themselves and others. I think that there are answers to this question, and it sometimes means engaging unfamiliar ideas and exploring uncomfortable territory.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

yesiknowbut said:


> Abortion: should be legal. Is where I live, anyway.
> 
> Health care: should be free at point of use. Is where I live, anyway.
> 
> ...


I'm an INFJ, and I agree with this


----------



## TheVerb (Mar 4, 2015)

ESTP. I'd consider myself moderate, tilting to the right. 

Abortion: It's legal in Canada and that's how it should be. 

Health Care: It's a public system in Canada, I believe it should be semi privatized 

Economy: All about that free market. 

Environment/climate change: Indifferent mostly. I recycle and don't use plastic water bottles, that's about it.

Gay Marriage: Indifferent 

Separation of Church and state: One should have nothing to do with the other. 

Civic libertarianism: Indifferent.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Overall I'm quite the lefty, which is unsurprising considering I'm an ENFP.
*
Abortion*
Should be a right for women 100 percent. Just focus on ending the abstinence bullshit here in the US and using birth control adequately. No one _wants _to get an abortion, so prevent them from happening.

*Health care*
I think full adequate health care should be provided for those who can't pay for it. But if you can, you can use a private practice if you so choose.

*Economy*
Policies regarding the economy generally should reflect the vagaries of the current situation. That being said, end Wall Street corruption and tax the rich at an equal rate as the middle class.

*Environment/Climate Change
*We need to focus on this _now_, or it's just going to get worse. Stop debating on whether or not it even exists (because it fucking does) and work on alternative energy sources and the reduction of carbon monoxide output.

*Death Penalty*
Very rarely is the death penalty justified. I don't think the government killing people 
Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid

*Gay marriage
*Should be legal. Just shut up about it already.
*
Separation of church and state
*Take it from TJ: "[There should be a] wall of separation between church and state."

*Civic libertarianism
*Some drugs, like marijuana, should be legalized. But not like, meth or heroin; it depends on how much damage it does to a person, really. Prostitution is very troubling to me from a feminist perspective because of the inherent devaluation of a woman when she sells her body, so probably a no on that one. Should women be able to walk around topless though? Yes, because the female breast is meant to feed children and is not a sexual organ. And also, gun control: I know, I know, "Humans kill people, but guns don't kill people!" But guess what? Guns make it a hell of a lot easier to kill people, so their sale should be limited in the US (especially in non-rural regions).


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

INTJ

Abortion- Absolutely not. Pro-life. 200 years from now, we will look back on this horrific practice the same way we look at slavery in our country, or the treatment of the Native Americans, or at the Holocaust. We judge the people who perpetuated these historic events as inhumane and monstrous, yet we exterminate the lives of millions of our own _children_. We are just as bad, if not worse, than they were. We aren't being "progressive" or "liberating" or improving our society in any way. We are simply repeating history, except this time, instead of a certain race or religious group, the innocent unborn are suffering the consequences. 

Health care- Whatever does not infringe on my constitutional rights or force me to pay for unethical medical practices like abortion or euthanasia.

Economy- Free market

Environment/Climate Change - Climate change is legitimate. Global warming is not. 

Death Penalty- Honestly, don't know. I haven't thought about it long enough to come to a conclusion. I guess I would say no. If someone commits a crime that warrants capital punishment, they are going to be in prison for the rest of their life anyway. It's not like they are going to have any other opportunities to commit any more crimes. I don't like the idea of taking someone's life, especially since they have the potential to turn themselves around, mentally and spiritually. It most likely wouldn't happen, but it's possible. 

Gay marriage - No, at least, it shouldn't be legalized at the federal level. 

Separation of church and state - Is unconstitutional. Government should stay out of the church and not force anyone to convert to a national religion, it does not mean, however, that the church should stay out of the government or that it should be banned from influencing the social, political, and educational arena. 

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public) - No. The more of these things you legalize, the more compromises your country allows itself to make until it becomes an anarchal society. Rome toppled eventually.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Abortion...fence sit on this. It should be legal, but only within the first trimester and medical emergencies to the mother...that is all. 

Health Care...It would be cheaper if more was done to throw out frivolous malpractice lawsuits and fraud. 

Economy...I'm a protectionist. I believe there needs to be some tariffs in place. The only thing free trade does is increase the profit margins of companies. Also, the sweatshop slavery that comes from it is appalling. I am against giving tax breaks and funding if they aren't creating jobs that pay a living wage. 

Environment/Climate Change...I really don't care about climate change. The climate has changed numerous times in the past. It doesn't make me run around with my hair on fire guilting people for their usage of gas. As for the environment, I believe there should be more resources dedicated to conservation. 

Death Penalty...just like abortion I'm a fence sitter. It should be legal, but require extreme crimes like murdering 4+ people and overwhelming proof that gets tripled checked by independent investigators. 

Gay Marriage...should be legal. 

Separation of Church and State...should continue to exist. 

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public)...depends on multiple things. Prostitution and gambling should be legal and regulated. Outside of pot legalization, I think it would be better to decriminalize possession of hard drugs with mandatory rehab and community service as a punishment. With women being topless in public with how sexualized breasts are in our culture it would lead to a ton of problems.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

So has the predictable: _"SENSORS ARE TRADITIONALIST HILLBILLIES AND INTUITIVES ARE EARTH-MOTHER FREE-SPIRIT GENEROUS HIPPIES!"_ sentiment entered the thread yet?

It's 11 pages so it'd be a while for me to look through but I wanted to address this in case it had come up.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

Theneptunepenguin said:


> Here is what I noticed each major group is saying, you know the SJs, SPs, NTs, and NFs.
> 
> Abortion
> SJs: No abortion ever!
> ...



Ugh here it is.
This post needs to be used as the BANNER for my movement on these forums because of how disgustingly condescending and rude it is. 
I only had to go back 1 page, lol.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Oprah said:


> So has the predictable: _"SENSORS ARE TRADITIONALIST HILLBILLIES AND INTUITIVES ARE EARTH-MOTHER FREE-SPIRIT GENEROUS HIPPIES!"_ sentiment entered the thread yet?
> 
> It's 11 pages so it'd be a while for me to look through but I wanted to address this in case it had come up.


Lol now you're data-mining for random posts to further support your biases?! I thought you were done?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Abortion: pro-choice the baby doesn't matter.

Health care: single payer system, only if it works otherwise there's always a free healthcare system in a nearby country to shorten waiting times

Economy: communism without the dictatorship of central planning, preferably hunter gatherers + computer games

Environment/Climate Change: climate change is real, deniers misinterpret graphs because they are stupid

Death Penalty: a contradiction a violation of basic sense. You kill someone for killing someone, so you should be killed by someone and that person should be killed for killing you.

Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid: national socialism 

Gay marriage: marriage is not for the love, they just want the financial benefits let them have it

Separation of church and state: there shouldn't be a church or state

Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,): prostitution should be legal, non-dangerous drugs should be legal. There's no government I forgot about that part.

State your opinions regarding the above and/or your political/social ideology in general.
The communists have made me racially aware and I seek to defend my interests by creating a communist anarchy instead of being disabled by miniority government benefits


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

PaladinX said:


> Lol now you're data-mining for random posts to further support your biases?! I thought you were done?


truthfully I literally only had to go back 1 page, and I'd probably find a ton more in here if I were to actually read through the entire thread.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Oprah said:


> truthfully I literally only had to go back 1 page, and I'd probably find a ton more in here if I were to actually read through the entire thread.


This is called a cognitive bias.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

PaladinX said:


> This is called a cognitive bias.


me thinking people find N more appealing than S and therefore there's a disproportionate amount of N's is not cognitive bias.


----------



## cipherpixy (Jul 9, 2015)

Ubuntu said:


> What is your type and what are your political views? Do your dominant functions (or being an extrovert/introvert) play a role in why you believe what you do? I've read that introversion, intuition, feeling and perceiving all correlate with liberalism, extroversion, sensing, thinking and judging correlate with conservatism and introversion, intuition, thinking and judging correlate with libertarianism, why do you think this might be?


I don't know how much our cognitive function influences our political leanings, ideas etc. Are they even related? No clue. Maybe...
But here's my thought on each you listed below:



Ubuntu said:


> Abortion


Should be legalize. Times have change. 



Ubuntu said:


> Health care


Should be a basic human and animal's right.



Ubuntu said:


> Economy


I prefer free market enterprise - Capitalism. But unrestricted Capitalism is not healthy. There should be a balance between the right and the left. 



Ubuntu said:


> Environment/Climate Change


I am concern about climate change because I've experienced it directly. It messes with the biological make up of all organic life forms including humans in a very negative way. It also disturbs the balance of the eco-system with devastating dominoes-effect like consequences. 



Ubuntu said:


> Death Penalty


I can't forgive and forget. So, I'm ok with it.



Ubuntu said:


> Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid


Haven't disturbed me so far so, I have no qualms about it/Never gave it a thought/Opposed to it/At the right place at the right time, sure. Otherwise, opposed to it.



Ubuntu said:


> Gay marriage


I absolutely don't care. I'm neither opposed to it nor support it. I just observe. Have no feelings, none whatsoever. A Chaotic neutral on gay marriage. 



Ubuntu said:


> Separation of church and state


I agree. Elected head of State dictated by the Pope? No thank you. Democracy will compromised. Church and State should be separated. 



Ubuntu said:


> Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)


I never really gave all that a thought. I'm centrist here at most.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Freedom


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

*Abortion*
Personal view & my view for general are two different things. I set a distinction between what my value is and what I actually support. 

Personally I do not see that as a personal option in which I would ever consider. 

But I do support roe vs wade. Specifically for sure in cases of rape, incest, health reasons. But still just in general. I would rather someone get a legal abortion then dump a baby in a dumpster, or get a botched illegal coat hanger job done. 

I do not like when its used as a form of birth control tho. 

*Health care*
Its all corrupt the way I see it regardless of whether its privatized or universal. Its either jacked up capitalism or lobbied government politics. So my view is it does not actually matter either way which side you sit on there its a fucked deal. 

*Economy*
Thats pretty general. I would say I am very moderate. I do not believe in over socialization and giant government, but I also do not believe in just leaving the poor to sink like they are scum. I think realistically some aid is needed at times to assist. I never support the ideology of the programs where its a hand you hold is the hand that brings you down, where it breeds co dependency, or system abuse, but I also do not support any ideology that suggests we just leave people out on their backs either. 

*Environment/Climate Change*
Eh yeah we live on earth we should do what is within our own power to lead a healthy environment and avoid waste and high consumption. I see no point in bothering in the climate debates. I have a feeling that mother earth will fricken settle the debate when its ready. In other words individually people should do what they can to preserve and be efficient. But yeah you wont see me out there on Earth day make a silly FB post shoving environmental politics down everyones throat on FB selfies. 

*Death Penalty
*
Eh I tend to overall not support Death Penalty in 'civilized' or organized countries. But yeah if theres an apocalypse and we are reverted back to cowboys in the wild west well, yeah I wont just sit there if someone is taking aim. I would shoot them and I would support the capture and killing of mercenaries capitalizing off destruction. I do not think that death penalty is appropriate tho in organized 'civilized' industrial countries. (Its primitive and should only be used in defense in less structured ideals). 

*Multiculturalism/Internationalism/Immigration/Foreign Aid*
Way too vague. I support foreign aid, providing shelter, & refugee. I do however think that it should not be done in a pet or privileged manner where its passed to support peoples elections or to support labor numbers. I totally think anyone having any privilege of an national citizen anywhere should be taxed the same as the other citizens. So yes I totally support immigration in demographic regions that can house it. But I do not think it should ever be abused by the politicians for gain. 

*Gay marriage*
I support gay marriage

*Separation of church and state*
It should be separate. But frankly I am so sick of the Politically Correct crap where people get in trouble for offending someone opposite and cant say basic greetings regardless of their religion. But yeah I definitely do not think that anyone should have to have anyones religious views shoved down their throat at government and public establishments. 

*Civic libertarianism (prostitution, legalization of drugs, gambling, women being allowed to be topless in public,)*
Way too vague. Its much more pendant on all of the specific regional corruption and organized crime rates in a said area. In general I tend to think the government should fuck off and stay out of shit but they want their cut so hence fines. Also drugs is vague. I for one think weed should be legal. But theres some narcotics that are prescribed all the time but highly dangerous. I think narcotics are far more dangerous then say weed. Prostitution again depend on the specific region. In some regions it would be better if it were legalized as far as not criminalizing it. The problem tho is it has the potential to invite trafficking as well.


----------

